# Disney Crossy Roads (Secret Characters and How to Get Them) [Beauty & the Beast Update]



## mikepizzo

A great thread was started over on the Rumor & News Board when the App first launched, but since it’s been out for a while, I figured it would be nice to have one consolidated thread with all the secret characters in the app and how to get them.

You can unlock a character by:

Using your coins at the "Lottery Machine" - may get duplicates
Using your Pixels at the "Gotcha Machine" - will always receive a character you do not already have
Using your tickets at the “Ticket Machine” - will receive Weekend Challenge character
Finding characters within a map
Completing a "set" of characters - the set may span multiple maps
Collecting a specific type of item within a map
Performing some kind of action within a map
Completing the Daily Missions
Completing Weekend Challenges
Purchasing characters with real life money

The following list consists of characters that cannot be won in the Lottery Machine, Gotcha Machine, or purchased.

_While it is possible to win Ham in the Lottery Machine, the chances are VERY low.  As of writing this post he is the only character with a “Legendary” status.  He is available for purchase._

_Please note that I have an Andorid phone, so if anyone with an iPhone can let me know about the iPhone exclusive characters and how to get them that would be greatly appreciated!
_
*Please let me know if there are any errors or if I missed anything!*



Spoiler: Aladdin Secret Characters






Spoiler: Beggar Jafar



Complete the “Cave of Wonders” set by unlocking Aladdin, Gazeem, Jafar, and the Magic Carpet.





Spoiler: Elephant Abu



Complete the second tier of the “Aladdin” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Golden Scarab Beetle



Play as Jafar and find one piece of the Golden Scarab Beetle, then play as Gazeem and find the other piece of the Golden Scarab Beetle.





Spoiler: Magic Lamp



Play as the Genie and zap 25 objects.





Spoiler: Pink Flamingo



Complete the “Agrabah Royalty” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are the Sultan and Jasmine.





Spoiler: Prince Ali



Complete the fourth tier of the “Aladdin” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Snake Charmer



Complete 6 daily missions.








Spoiler: Alice Through the Looking Glass Secret Characters






Spoiler: Bandersnatch



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Humpty Dumpty



Complete the “Wonderland Heros” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Alice, Dormouse, Tweedlede and Tweedledum, Absolem, and Mad Hatter.





Spoiler: Vegetable Servant



Complete the “Born to Serve” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Frog Delivery Man, Imaginary Boyfriend, and others.





Spoiler: Vegetable Soldier



Play as the Green Army Man and wait for the magnifying glass to burn your head.  Once you die, Vegetable Soldier will then be unlocked.





Spoiler: Wilkins



Play as Time and collect 50 roman numerals.








Spoiler: Beauty & the Beast






Spoiler: The Enchantress



Spend 50 tickets to unlock her.





Spoiler: Garderobe



Complete the “Dress for Success” character set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.





Spoiler: Rose



Complete the “The Curse” character set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.





Spoiler: War Hero Gaston



Play as Gaston and take 250 steps in a single run.





Spoiler: Wintercoat Belle



Play as Classic Belle and collect 50 books.








Spoiler: Big Hero 6 Secret Characters






Spoiler: Abigail Callaghan



Play as Hiro Super Suit and find her in an open field.





Spoiler: Alistair Krei



Complete the “Top Dogs” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are King, Felix, and others.





Spoiler: Callaghan



Play as Alistair Krei and find him.





Spoiler: Cass



Play as Hiro Hamada and find her.





Spoiler: Fantasy Fred



Complete the fourth tier in the “Big Hero 6” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Fred



Complete the “Best Friends” set by unlocking Hiro Hamada, Baymax, Go Go Tomago, Wasabi, and Honey Lemon.





Spoiler: Fred’s Dad



Play as Fred and hop 250 times in one round.





Spoiler: Fred Super Suit



Complete the “Suited Up” set by unlocking Hiro Super Suit, Go Go Super Suit, Wasabi Super Suit, and Honey Lemon Super Suit.





Spoiler: Heathcliff



Play as Fred Supersuit and find and train with Heathcliff three times.





Spoiler: Megabot



Complete the second tier in the “Big Hero 6” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Sergeant Gerson



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Tadashi Hamada



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Yokai



Complete 6 daily missions.








Spoiler: Finding Dory Secret Characters






Spoiler: Anglerfish



Complete the fourth tier of the second “Finding Dory” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Baby Dory



Complete the fourth tier of the “Finding Dory” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Becky



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Bloat



Play as Nemo and find a fish tank with Bloat inside.  Collect the fishtank.





Spoiler: Bubbles



Play as Nemo and find a fish tank with Bubbles inside.  Collect the fishtank.





Spoiler: Charlie



Play as Baby Dory and find him.





Spoiler: Deb



Play as Nemo and find a fish tank with Deb inside.  Collect the fishtank.





Spoiler: Fluke



Complete the second tier of the “Finding Dory” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Gil



Play as Nemo and find a fish tank with Bubbles inside.  Collect the fishtank.





Spoiler: Gurgle



Play as Nemo and find a fish tank with Bubbles inside.  Collect the fishtank.





Spoiler: Jaques



Complete the “The Sydney Crew” set by unlocking Bloat, Gurgle, Deb, Bubbles, and Gil.





Spoiler: Jellyfish



Complete the second tier of the second “Finding Dory” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Jenny



Play as Baby Dory and find her.





Spoiler: Otter



Complete the “The Oxygen Lovers” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Nemo, Pearl, Tad, Sheldon, Squirt, Destiny, and Crush.








Spoiler: Haunted Mansion Secret Characters






Spoiler: Bagpipe Player



Play as Horn Player and score over 150 points.





Spoiler: The Cat Lady



Complete the “Leading Ladies” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Judy Hopps, Rapunzel, Joy, and Blue Dress Minnie.





Spoiler: Constance the Bride



Complete the fourth tier in the “Haunted Mansion” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Doom Buggy



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: The Drummer



Play as the Harp Player and score over 150 points.





Spoiler: Ezra Beane



Play as Prof. Phineas Plump and run away from 25 suits of Armor.





Spoiler: Gus



Complete the “Spooky Spirits” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Prof. Phineas Plum, Madame Leota, and Executioner.





Spoiler: Harp Player



Play as the Bagpipe Player and score over 150 points.





Spoiler: The Hatbox Ghost



Complete the second tier in the “Haunted Mansion” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Horn Player



Play as Hook Hand and play the piano 10 times.  You can play the piano by placing yourself in front of the piano keys.





Spoiler: Medusa



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: The Muse



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: The Orator



Play as Sally Slater and hop 100 times in on run.








Spoiler: The Incredibles Secret Characters






Spoiler: Bob Parr



Complete the “All in the Family” set by unlocking all of the Parr family characters.





Spoiler: Helen Parr



Play as Mrs. Incredible and find Jack-Jack, Dash, and Violet.





Spoiler: Incrediboy



Complete the “Sidekicks and Superfriends” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.





Spoiler: Island Security Guard



Complete the second tier in “The Incredibles” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Lucius Best



Play as Frozone and collect 25 glasses of water.





Spoiler: Rusty McAllister



Complete the “Nothing to See There” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.





Spoiler: Omnidroid



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Syndrome



Complete the fourth their of “The Incredible” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Underminer



Play as Mr. Incredible and find the Underminer’s drill.








Spoiler: Inside Out Secret Characters






Spoiler: Abstract Bing Bong



Play as Bing Bong until you see a grey door with an exclamation mark on it.





Spoiler: Abstract Joy



Play as Abstract Bing Bong and find Abstract Joy.





Spoiler: Abstract Sadness



Play as Abstract Bing Bong and find Abstract Sadness.





Spoiler: Brazilian Helicopter Pilot



Play as Sadness and find him.





Spoiler: Bobby



Complete the “Brain Maintenance” set by unlocking Fritz, Brain Worker, Dave, Paula, and Bing Bong.





Spoiler: Dog’s Anger



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Dog’s Disgust



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Dog’s Fear



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Dog’s Joy



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Dog’s Sadness



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Frank



Play as Dave and find Bing Bong in the game.  Arrest Bing Bong.





Spoiler: Fritz



Complete the “Feeling Emotional” set by unlocking Joy, Sadness, Anger, Fear, and Disgust.





Spoiler: Jangles



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: New Year 2017 Joy



Complete the fourth tier of the second Inside Out Weekend challenge.





Spoiler: New Year 2017 Sadness



Complete the second tier of the second Inside Out Weekend challenge.








Spoiler: The Jungle Book Secret Characters






Spoiler: Bandar-Log Monkey



Complete the “Wild Animals” set by unlocking Peacock, Crocodile, Flying Squirrel, and Vulture.





Spoiler: Classic Baloo



Play as Baloo and eat from 10 fruit trees.





Spoiler: Classic King Louie



Play as King Louie and collect 50 bananas.





Spoiler: Elephant



Complete the “Welcome to the Jungle” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Baloo, Kaa, Bagheera, and Shere Khan.





Spoiler: Gray



Complete the second tier of “The Jungle Book” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Raksha



Complete the fourth tier of “The Jungle Book” weekend challenge.








Spoiler: The Lion King Secret Characters






Spoiler: Adult Nala



Play as any character for The Jungle Book and get struck by lightning twice.





Spoiler: Blue Beetle



Play as Pumba and collect 50 grubs.





Spoiler: Ed the Hyena



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Flower Mane Simba



Play as Simba and hop through a row of zebras.





Spoiler: Gazelle



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Giraffe



Complete the “Big and Tall Characters” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Jerry Jumbeaux Jr., Willy the Giant, Executioner, and Wreck it Ralph.





Spoiler: Hippo



Complete the “Humble Beginnings” set by unlocking Simba, Nala, Rafiki, and Zazu.





Spoiler: Mufasa



Play as Simba and spend at least 12 seconds within the area where the wildebeests stampede.  Hide behind the rock to not get run over.





Spoiler: The Rhino



Play as Bailey (Finding Dory) and collect 20 Fish Food.





Spoiler: Sarabi



Complete the second tier of the “Lion King” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Scar



Play as Mufasa and get hit by a wildebeest during a stampede.





Spoiler: Spirit Mufasa



Complete the fourth tier of the “Lion King” weekend challenge.








Spoiler: Moana Secret Character






Spoiler: Chicken Feed



Play as Hei Hei and collect 25 chicken feeds.





Spoiler: Eel



Complete the second tier of the first “Moana” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Frog Monster



Complete “The Heroes of Mot Nui set by unlocking Moana, Maui, Hei Hei, and Pua.





Spoiler: Ghost Gramma Tala



Play as Gramma Tala and die 25 times.





Spoiler: Maui’s Hook



Play as Toddler Moana and find Maui’s Hook while playing.





Spoiler: Sharkhead Maui



Complete the fourth tier of the second “Moana” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Sloth Monster



Complete the “Island Life” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.





Spoiler: Tamatoa



Complete the fourth tier of the first “Moana” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Three-Eyed Bat



Complete the second tier of the second “Moana” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Toddler Moana



Complete 6 daily missions.








Spoiler: Mickey Mouse and Friends Secret Characters






Spoiler: Band Concert Mickey



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Butch



Play as Pete and hop 100 times.





Spoiler: Chief O’Hara



Play as Chief Bogo and catch 50 criminals.





Spoiler: Chip



Complete the “Crazy Critters” set by unlocking Dale, Gargoyle, Pascale, and Timon.





Spoiler: Clock Cleaner Goofy



Play as Goofy and find a clock.





Spoiler: Dale



Complete the “Fabulous 5” set by unlocking Mickey, Polka Dot Minnie, Donald, Goofy, and Pluto.





Spoiler: Detective Casey



Play as Chief O’Hara and get hit by 5 police cars.





Spoiler: Elf Daisy



Play as Holiday Mickey and find Elf Daisy.  Elf Daisy is part of the Holiday secret characters.  All the Holiday secret characters cannot be unlocked in the same day (without doing the date glitch).





Spoiler: Elf Donald



Play as Holiday Mickey and find Elf Donald.  Elf Donald is part of the Holiday secret characters.  All the Holiday secret characters cannot be unlocked in the same day (without doing the date glitch).





Spoiler: Father Time



Complete the fourth tier of the “Mickey Mouse and Friends” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Fifi



Play as Pluto and collect 50 bones.





Spoiler: Golden Harp



Play as Willie the Giant and hop 100 times.





Spoiler: Holiday Mickey



Given as a gift for the 2.4 version update.





Spoiler: Holiday Minnie



Play as Holiday Mickey and find Holiday Minnie.  Holiday Minnie is part of the Holiday secret characters.  All the Holiday secret characters cannot be unlocked in the same day (without doing the date glitch).





Spoiler: Magician Mickey



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Mortimer



Play as any of the Mickey Mouse & Friends characters.  You will find him once you reach an open field.





Spoiler: Nutcracker Goofy



Play as Holiday Mickey and find Nutcracker Goofy.  Nutcracker Goofy is part of the Holiday secret characters.  All the Holiday secret characters cannot be unlocked in the same day (without doing the date glitch).





Spoiler: Peter Pig



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Reindeer Pluto



Play as Holiday Mickey and find Reindeer Pluto.  Reindeer Pluto is part of the Holiday secret characters.  All the Holiday secret characters cannot be unlocked in the same day (without doing the date glitch).





Spoiler: Snow Monster Pete



Complete the “Mickey’s Holiday Friends set by unlocking Elf Daisy, Elf Donald, Holiday Mickey, Holiday Minnie, Nutcracker Goofy, and Reindeer Pluto.





Spoiler: Steamboat Minnie



Complete the second tier of the “Mickey Mouse and Friends” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Train Conductor Pete



Complete 6 daily missions.








Spoiler: Monsters Inc. Secret Characters






Spoiler: Agent 001



Complete the fourth tier of the second “Monsters Inc” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Boo in Costume



Complete the fourth tier of the “Monsters Inc” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Charlie



Complete the second tier of the “Monsters Inc” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Fungus



Complete the second tier of the “Monsters Inc” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Garbage Cube



Play as Sulley and find the Garbage Cube.





Spoiler: Harley



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Phlegm



Complete the “Monsters Inc. Heroes” set by unlocking Boo, Mike, Celia, Sulley, and Roz.





Spoiler: Sim Kid



Find Sim Kid laying in his bed 10 times and scare it.





Spoiler: Spike



Complete the “Rough Around the Edges” set by unlocking Chief Bogo, Crocodile, Babyhead, Hook Hand, and Mr. Waternoose.





Spoiler: Tony



Complete the “Man at Work” character set by unlocking C.D.A Agent.








Spoiler: Mulan






Spoiler: Chi Fu



Complete the second tier of the second “Mulan” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Chicken



Play as Little Brother and find the Chicken pen





Spoiler: Concubine Chien Po



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Concubine Ling



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Concubine Yao



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Falcon Rider Mushu



Play as Mushu and find the Falcon without feathers.





Spoiler: First Ancestor Fa



Complete the fourth tier of the “Mulan” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: General Li



Play as Captain Shang and hop 100 times.





Spoiler: Grandmother Fa



Complete the second tier of the “Mulan” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Little Girl Doll



Complete the “Big Trouble in Little China” character set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.





Spoiler: The Matchmaker



Complete the “Honor to Us All” character set by unlocking all of Mulan’s family.





Spoiler: Stone Dragon Mushu



Complete the fourth tier of the second “Mulan” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Training Dummy



Complete the “I’ll Make a Man Out of You” character set by unlocking all the warrior characters.








Spoiler: The Nightmare Before Christmas Secret Characters






Spoiler: Christmas Elf



Play as Santa Claus and collect 30 presents.





Spoiler: Devil



Complete the “Heros of Halloweentown” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Behemoth, Vampires, Shock, Barrel, Jack Skellington, Dr. Finklestein, and the Creature Under The Stairs.





Spoiler: Easter Bunny



Play as Shock Nightmare Before Christmas character and find the Easter Bunny.





Spoiler: Harlequin Demon



Complete the “This is Halloween” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses Jack Skellington, Sally, Oogie Boogie,Shock, and Barrel.





Spoiler: Igor



Complete the second tier of “The Nightmare Before Christmas” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Jewel Finkelstein



Play as Dr. Finkelstein and find a lap set.  He will then create Jewel Finkelstein.





Spoiler: Mummy Boy



Play as The Mayor and find Mummy Boy while hopping.





Spoiler: Rat



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Undersea Gal



Play as Sally and die by falling in the green liquid 25 times.





Spoiler: Winged Demon



Complete the fourth tier of “The Nightmare Before Christmas” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Wolfman



Complete 6 daily missions.








Spoiler: Pirates of the Caribbean Secret Characters






Spoiler: Davy Jones



Complete the fourth tier of the “Pirates of the Caribbean” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Helmsman



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Maccus



Complete the second tier of the “Pirates of the Caribbean” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Philip Swift



Complete the second tier of the second “Pirates of the Caribbean” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Pintel



Complete the “Heroes of the Caribbean” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.





Spoiler: Prison Dog



Play as Pintel and find the Prison Dog.





Spoiler: Ragetti



Complete the “Cursed at Sea” set by unlocking Will Turner, Bootstrap Bill, Hector Barbossa, and Jack Sparrow.





Spoiler: Stray Cat



Play as Captain Jack Sparrow and find a chest.





Spoiler: Syrena



Complete the fourth tier of the second “Pirates of the Caribbean” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Tiny



Play as Will Turner or Blackbeard until you find her.








Spoiler: Tangled Secret Characters






Spoiler: Big Nose



Complete the second tier of the “Tangled” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Captain of the Guard



Play as Maximus and collect 50 apples.





Spoiler: The King



Complete the “Honorable Men” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Mayor Lionheart, Felix, and Adult Simba.





Spoiler: Lantern



Play as any Haunted Mansion character and light up 30 candles.





Spoiler: Mother Gothel



Complete the “Feels Good to be Bad” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are The Prospector, King Candy, and Pete.





Spoiler: Queen



Play as Emperor Zurg and find the Queen playing card.





Spoiler: Rapunzel Braided



Complete the “Tangled Heroes” set by unlocking Rapunzel, Pascal, Flynn Rider, and Maximus.





Spoiler: Shorty



Complete the fourth tier of the “Tangled” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Warthog



Play as Attila and collect 50 cupcakes.








Spoiler: Toy Story Secret Characters






Spoiler: Alien



Complete the fourth tier of the “Toy Story” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Big Baby



Play as Buzz Lightyear and find a bottle.





Spoiler: Bookworm



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Jessie



Play as Bullseye and collect 50 cherries.





Spoiler: Lenny



Complete the “Toy Story 1” set by unlocking Woody, Buzz Lightyear, Rex, Slinky, and Bo Peep.





Spoiler: Mint in the Box Prospector



First unlock The Prospector, then play as Jessie and collect the Mint in Box Prospector figurine.





Spoiler: Mr. Pricklepants



Complete the second tier of the “Toy Story” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Mrs. Nesbitt



Play as Woody and find Mrs. Nesbitt.





Spoiler: The Prospector



Complete the “Toy Story 2” set by unlocking Jessie, Bullseye, Wheezy, and Emperor Zurg.





Spoiler: Rocky Gibraltar



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Spanish Buzz



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Stretch



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Twitch



Complete 6 daily missions.








Spoiler: Wreck-it-Ralph Secret Characters






Spoiler: Adorabeezle Winterpop



Play as Crumblina and score 1500 points in 35 seconds or less.





Spoiler: Breath Mint



Complete the second tier of the 1st “Wreck-It Ralph” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Candy Cane Sour Bill



Can only be purchased in the Wreck-It Ralph Holiday Bundle.





Spoiler: Candy Corn



Play as either Ralph or Princess Vanellope and collect 50 power-up cherries.





Spoiler: Christmas Grouch King Candy



Can only be purchased in the Wreck-It Ralph Holiday Bundle.





Spoiler: Crumbelina



Play as Candlehead and get a score of 1500 or more.





Spoiler: Cupcake Ralph



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Cybug King Candy



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Don



Complete the “Short and Stout” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Grub, Pascal, Mr. Big, and Spider.





Spoiler: Deanna



Complete the “Citizens of Niceland” set by unlocking Ralph, Felix, Gene, and Mary.





Spoiler: Elf Felix



Can only be purchased in the Wreck-It Ralph Holiday Bundle.





Spoiler: Elf Venellope



Complete the second tier of the 2nd “Wreck-It Ralph” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Gift Giver Calhoun



Can only be purchased in the Wreck-It Ralph Holiday Bundle.





Spoiler: Gloyd Orangeboar



Play as Rancis Fluggerbutter and get a score of 1500 or more.





Spoiler: Jubileena



Play as Gloyd Orangeboar and score 1500 points in 35 seconds or less.





Spoiler: Roy



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Rancis Fluggerbutter



Complete the “Citizens of Sugar Rush” set by unlocking Vanellope, King Candy, Taffyta Muttonfudge, and Candlehead.





Spoiler: Santa Ralph



Complete the fourth tier of the 2nd “Wreck-It Ralph” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Season’s Greetings Surge Protector



Can only be purchased in the Wreck-It Ralph Holiday Bundle.





Spoiler: Snowanna



Play as Taffyta Muttonfudge and get a score of 1500 or more.





Spoiler: Sour Bill



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Swizzle



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Wedding Dress Calhoun



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Wedding Tuxedo Felix



Play as Wedding Dress Calhoun and find him throughout the level.





Spoiler: Wedding Tuxedo Ralph



Complete the fourth tier of the 1st “Wreck-It Ralph” weekend challenge.








Spoiler: Zootopia Secret Characters






Spoiler: Business Lemming



Play as Nick Wilde and find a popsicle.





Spoiler: Duke Weasleton



Complete the fourth tier of the “Zootopia” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Elephant Finnick



Complete the “Masters of Disguise” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set by unlocking Armor and King Candy..





Spoiler: Fru Fru



Complete the second tier of the “Zootopia” weekend challenge.





Spoiler: Gideon



Complete the “Top of the Food Chain” set.  Currently it has not been confirmed exactly what characters make up this set.  Some character guesses are Manchas, Mr. Otterton, Nick Wilde, Mayor Lionheart, and Finnick.





Spoiler: Mr. Hopps



Play as Mrs. Hopps and find him.





Spoiler: Mrs. Hopps



Play as Judy Hopps and find her.





Spoiler: Nanga



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Officer McHorn



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Pig Hero Six



Play as Baymax and collect 50 batteries.





Spoiler: Priscilla



Play as Flash and hop 30 steps in 30 seconds.





Spoiler: Wrangled



Play as Rapunzel and get hit by a horse 5 times.





Spoiler: Wreck-it Rhino



Play as Ralph and wreck down 50 obstacles.





Spoiler: Yax



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Young Judy



Complete 6 daily missions.





Spoiler: Young Nick Wilde



Complete 6 daily missions.


----------



## Madonna3

Thanks for posting this. I can't access the other spoiler sites at work


----------



## Madonna3

Nevermind


----------



## mikepizzo

First post updated for September update.


----------



## PuppyJonathan

For heathcliff you have to find him and train with him 3 times. I found him once and never unlocked him so I was actually kind of upset but did it again and now I know why


----------



## mikepizzo

PuppyJonathan said:


> For heathcliff you have to find him and train with him 3 times. I found him once and never unlocked him so I was actually kind of upset but did it again and now I know why



Thank you!  I've updated the following:


Reformatted the info section to make it look neater
Added information regarding the new Weekend Challenges
Added the characters you can obtain by completing the Pirates of the Caribbean Weekend Challenge
To anyone reading this, I update this thread every 6 days when I unlock a new character from the Daily Missions.  

It would be great if people would post the characters 

If you would like, please look through your characters to see if you've unlocked a character through your Daily Missions that I haven't.

I'd like to make the list as comprehensive as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## PuppyJonathan

One of them is band concert Mickey!!!


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Thank you!  I've updated the following:
> 
> 
> Reformatted the info section to make it look neater
> Added information regarding the new Weekend Challenges
> Added the characters you can obtain by completing the Pirates of the Caribbean Weekend Challenge
> To anyone reading this, I update this thread every 6 days when I unlock a new character from the Daily Missions.
> 
> It would be great if people would post the characters
> 
> If you would like, please look through your characters to see if you've unlocked a character through your Daily Missions that I haven't.
> 
> I'd like to make the list as comprehensive as possible.
> 
> Thanks!



How many characters do you not have? I am missing three from daily missions. Do you know about the glitch in the game of changing your date and time and getting a new mission? I did it for one character but r Alize I like playing everyday so I have not done it since.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> How many characters do you not have? I am missing three from daily missions. Do you know about the glitch in the game of changing your date and time and getting a new mission? I did it for one character but r Alize I like playing everyday so I have not done it since.



I'm missing 11 characters all from the daily missions.  I had not heard about that glitch, but I think I'm in the same boat as you.  I like playing every day, and I think they've done a great job at adding so many characters to unlock through daily missions that you aren't "bored" waiting for the next update.  You always have something to work towards.


----------



## Ndusmama

Dory weekend challenge is playable. I think it took my less than an hour to do them and get the two characters.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I'm missing 11 characters all from the daily missions.  I had not heard about that glitch, but I think I'm in the same boat as you.  I like playing every day, and I think they've done a great job at adding so many characters to unlock through daily missions that you aren't "bored" waiting for the next update.  You always have something to work towards.



So in case anyone else reads and wants to play. You play today's daily mission then immediately close the app. Go into your settings and change your location to somewhere into tomorrow's date. For instance I live west coast USA I change to Tokyo or Perth depending on my mood. Anyway, then go back into the app and you are now in tomorrow. Play the daily mission then close app. Back to settings change back to your local time. Play app and repeat. You can go back and forth an unlimited time.


----------



## mikepizzo

Updated the first post with the characters you unlock from the Finding Dory weekend challenge.


----------



## mikepizzo

Updated the first post with the characters you unlock from the Lion King weekend challenge.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Stupid question, but how the heck can you survive for 12 second in the wildebeast area?!  The vulture comes and grabs me every time.  Not even close to 12 seconds...


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Nevermind... I just got it.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Lion King Week End Challenge has a bug. I completed the first task and it awarded me all the prizes, said the weekend challenge was complete. Said I got the special characters as well...but they aren't showing up in my list. Looking at their facebook page it seems to be a common bug.


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> Lion King Week End Challenge has a bug. I completed the first task and it awarded me all the prizes, said the weekend challenge was complete. Said I got the special characters as well...but they aren't showing up in my list. Looking at their facebook page it seems to be a common bug.



Odd, I did not encounter this at all.  Everything played through fine.


----------



## mills10

Airship Ariadne said:


> Lion King Week End Challenge has a bug. I completed the first task and it awarded me all the prizes, said the weekend challenge was complete. Said I got the special characters as well...but they aren't showing up in my list. Looking at their facebook page it seems to be a common bug.



That happened to me on the Finding Dory challenge!


----------



## Ndusmama

Airship Ariadne said:


> Lion King Week End Challenge has a bug. I completed the first task and it awarded me all the prizes, said the weekend challenge was complete. Said I got the special characters as well...but they aren't showing up in my list. Looking at their facebook page it seems to be a common bug.



That sucks. Did you end up getting characters? I had pirates challenge speed up so fast towards the end that it looked like blurs speeding by.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Ndusmama said:


> That sucks. Did you end up getting characters? I had pirates challenge speed up so fast towards the end that it looked like blurs speeding by.



Nope, weekend is over and the characters are not in my list. I suppose it really isn't that big of an issue, free game and all...just the completionist in me wanted them.


----------



## Ndusmama

Airship Ariadne said:


> Nope, weekend is over and the characters are not in my list. I suppose it really isn't that big of an issue, free game and all...just the completionist in me wanted them.



I'm wondering if in the future they may reopen the challenges again for people who could not complete them the first time.


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> Lion King Week End Challenge has a bug. I completed the first task and it awarded me all the prizes, said the weekend challenge was complete. Said I got the special characters as well...but they aren't showing up in my list. Looking at their facebook page it seems to be a common bug.



Same bug just happened to me with the Wreck-It Ralph weekend challenge.  I'm going to try to find the best place to contact them and see what options there are.

*EDIT:* I just sent an email to support@disneymobile.com. A ticket number was created and the auto-reslonse email says they should respond in 72 hours.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Same bug just happened to me with the Wreck-It Ralph weekend challenge.  I'm going to try to find the best place to contact them and see what options there are.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just sent an email to support@disneymobile.com. A ticket number was created and the auto-reslonse email says they should respond in 72 hours.



I opened the challenge and got three challenges that said "do a challengy thing". I closed and reopened the app twice and it corrected itself. But I play on two different iPads and an iPhone also. After getting the challenge on one device I can still play on the other two even though I have the characters already on the other two. So very strange. 

Did you notice no "next weekend challenge will be" icon? I read there may be an update next week like there has been in previous months on the last Thursday of the month (August was off), and in the update there will be a new price machine with characters from weekend challenges if people missed them.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I opened the challenge and got three challenges that said "do a challengy thing". I closed and reopened the app twice and it corrected itself. But I play on two different iPads and an iPhone also. After getting the challenge on one device I can still play on the other two even though I have the characters already on the other two. So very strange.
> 
> Did you notice no "next weekend challenge will be" icon? I read there may be an update next week like there has been in previous months on the last Thursday of the month (August was off), and in the update there will be a new price machine with characters from weekend challenges if people missed them.



I had that "do a challengy thing" happen to me too.  But I just closed the app and went back in a couple hours later and the challenges were there.

Yeah, I noticed there was no icon either.  I hope you're right because it's killing me not having those characters


----------



## mikepizzo

@Airship Ariadne 
@Ndusmama 

Got an email earlier today from support. They were able to add the characters to my player ID. I have both characters now. Definitely should send an email to get your characters!

Email is attached.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

New Update-Aladdin-Interesting addition is that now daily challenges can reward tickets for weekend challenges...plus Monsters Inc Weekend.


----------



## mikepizzo

Updated the first post with the Aladdin Update Secret characters.  Still trying to figure out how to get the last Wreck-it-Ralph secret character.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Updated the first post with the Aladdin Update Secret characters.  Still trying to figure out how to get the last Wreck-it-Ralph secret character.



So I have tried falling in the river like Ralph does in the movie. I've tried finding him. What have you tried?


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> So I have tried falling in the river like Ralph does in the movie. I've tried finding him. What have you tried?



I've just tried playing with multiple characters.  I try not to think of objectives it can be.  I feel like it's going to be unlocked playing organically than trying to take guesses on how to unlock it.  So far no dice though.  And I haven't been able to find anything online listing the objective


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I've just tried playing with multiple characters.  I try not to think of objectives it can be.  I feel like it's going to be unlocked playing organically than trying to take guesses on how to unlock it.  So far no dice though.  And I haven't been able to find anything online listing the objective




I tried playing as all the characters. That's what I usually end up doing with new character adds. I am wondering if he isn't a daily mission one but labeled wrong. But with update today for bug fixes I don't see the label changing. I am not sure anyone has actually found him yet.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

I can't find Abigail...same thing happened with Mrs. Nesbitt...no matter how often I played and how many hops I went with Woody i couldn't find the character, then when they rolled out this update, boom, there is Mrs. Nesbitt, in less than 20 hops.

So I assume I will get Abigail after the next roll out.


----------



## mikepizzo

I guess the weekend challenge but still exists.  Just finished the first quest and was told I unlocked everything.  I'll be emailing Disney support later today to get my characters.  Kind of bummed though, I was looking forward to doing the quests in the Aladdin world.

Also, updated the first post with the characters obtained from the Aladdin Weekend Challenge thanks to @Ndusmama !


----------



## Airship Ariadne

mikepizzo said:


> I guess the weekend challenge but still exists.  Just finished the first quest and was told I unlocked everything.  I'll be emailing Disney support later today to get my characters.  Kind of bummed though, I was looking forward to doing the quests in the Aladdin world.
> 
> Also, updated the first post with the characters obtained from the Aladdin Weekend Challenge thanks to @Ndusmama !



Worked normally for me. Halfway through it already.


----------



## supernova

Airship Ariadne said:


> I can't find Abigail...same thing happened with Mrs. Nesbitt...no matter how often I played and how many hops I went with Woody i couldn't find the character, then when they rolled out this update, boom, there is Mrs. Nesbitt, in less than 20 hops.
> 
> So I assume I will get Abigail after the next roll out.


Took me a while to find Abigail, but she does appear.  Mrs. Nesbitt wasn't a problem at all.  Got her pretty quickly, and that was on the day she was released as a character.


----------



## supernova

Ndusmama said:


> I tried playing as all the characters. That's what I usually end up doing with new character adds. I am wondering if he isn't a daily mission one but labeled wrong. But with update today for bug fixes I don't see the label changing. I am not sure anyone has actually found him yet.


I read that the game's developers have confirmed that Cupcake Ralph can be unlocked by using multiple characters, although they are not saying who those characters are or what they need to do.


----------



## Ndusmama

supernova said:


> I read that the game's developers have confirmed that Cupcake Ralph can be unlocked by using multiple characters, although they are not saying who those characters are or what they need to do.


I have found "cupcakes" in other characters but still haven't found cupcake Ralph. It's crazy that no one has found him yet, even the hackers.


----------



## JonesFamilyTravels

Great tips!  My son loves the Disney Crossy Road!


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I have found "cupcakes" in other characters but still haven't found cupcake Ralph. It's crazy that no one has found him yet, even the hackers.



I find it odd that even the hackers can't find a way to unlock him.  You would think they would be able to read the actual code of the app and see what one has to do to unlock Cupcake Ralph (although I really don't know if that is what they do).

If it's multiple characters do you think each character has to find something (like the scarab pieces) or each character has to do an action?

I'm sure someone will figure it out eventually.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I find it odd that even the hackers can't find a way to unlock him.  You would think they would be able to read the actual code of the app and see what one has to do to unlock Cupcake Ralph (although I really don't know if that is what they do).
> 
> If it's multiple characters do you think each character has to find something (like the scarab pieces) or each character has to do an action?
> 
> I'm sure someone will figure it out eventually.


I'm not sure how the hackers do it. Maybe find the code revealing the you found so and so by doing this picture. It is strange no one has found him. I'm thinking it's a glitch and the makers don't want to admit it. This last update did have a lot of glitches.

I tried looking for things with all the wreck it Ralph characters but didn't see anything out of the ordinary. I'm wondering if you have to collect so many of some object with each character.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I'm not sure how the hackers do it. Maybe find the code revealing the you found so and so by doing this picture. It is strange no one has found him. I'm thinking it's a glitch and the makers don't want to admit it. *This last update did have a lot of glitches.*
> 
> I tried looking for things with all the wreck it Ralph characters but didn't see anything out of the ordinary. I'm wondering if you have to collect so many of some object with each character.



And it appears it didn't fix the weekend challenge bug.  This is the second weekend in a row where I wasn't able to participate.  Which is odd because I never had any problems with the weekend challenges prior.  

I sent an email to support yesterday, hoping it's as painless to get my characters for this week as it was for last week.  

I've never stuck with any mobile game like I have with this one.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> And it appears it didn't fix the weekend challenge bug.  This is the second weekend in a row where I wasn't able to participate.  Which is odd because I never had any problems with the weekend challenges prior.
> 
> I sent an email to support yesterday, hoping it's as painless to get my characters for this week as it was for last week.
> 
> I've never stuck with any mobile game like I have with this one.


I've only ever had problems with one weekend challenge. Last week with monsters inc. every time I closed the app I had to start all over. I kept fungus but had to start over. When I got boo it still told me I hadn't played yet. When I emailed support the response was like I was completely uneducated and it was unhelpful. Like have I closed the app and reopened it.....well yeah that was the problem I closed the app and it reset. Thankfully I have more than on device to play on so if one won't do it one of the others usually will. I can't imagine not being able to get the characters more than one weekend in a row that would just irritate me. I think I still play because I loved playing frogger and paceman at the arcade then combine Disney it's just fun.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I've only ever had problems with one weekend challenge. Last week with monsters inc. every time I closed the app I had to start all over. I kept fungus but had to start over. When I got boo it still told me I hadn't played yet. When I emailed support the response was like I was completely uneducated and it was unhelpful. Like have I closed the app and reopened it.....well yeah that was the problem I closed the app and it reset. Thankfully I have more than on device to play on so if one won't do it one of the others usually will. I can't imagine not being able to get the characters more than one weekend in a row that would just irritate me. I think I still play because I loved playing frogger and paceman at the arcade then combine Disney it's just fun.



Interesting that we had such different experiences with support.  I laid everything out in my original email stating that I tried closing the app, then tried resetting the device, etc.  Maybe the person I spoke to actual decided to read my email and not just read the script they have?  Her response was essentially, "No problem, we know this bug exists, just give me the information listed below so I can add the characters to your player ID".  Nice and simple.  We shall see what I run into within the coming days (usually takes 72 hours to respond).


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Interesting that we had such different experiences with support.  I laid everything out in my original email stating that I tried closing the app, then tried resetting the device, etc.  Maybe the person I spoke to actual decided to read my email and not just read the script they have?  Her response was essentially, "No problem, we know this bug exists, just give me the information listed below so I can add the characters to your player ID".  Nice and simple.  We shall see what I run into within the coming days (usually takes 72 hours to respond).


Yeah my email said same things. What the problem was and what I had done to try to fix it. I am not completely unknowledgeable when it comes to technology so I do know the basics like have you tried resetting your system, have you closed program. Shoot if a computer have you tried unplugging it and re plugging back in after 10 seconds to releases static charge. But I would agree the person getting mine did not read and gave me a generic cut and paste response. Hopefully you can get the characters. I read a post today that someone supposedly got a response that cupcake Ralph isn't fully available. Keep me updated.


----------



## supernova

mikepizzo said:


> If it's multiple characters do you think each character has to find something (like the scarab pieces) or each character has to do an action?


In the most recent update of the original Crossy Road, one hidden character could only be unlocked by having every other character in the set die in the same way.  Wondering if they went the same route for the Disney version too?


----------



## Ndusmama

@mikepizzo try this and see if you can go back to previous weekends to get missing characters. I'm not trying for next week but if it works for previous it's worth a try for you. http://damobilemob.com/weekend-challenge-glitch-no-hack


----------



## mikepizzo

Saw that last night. I was going to try it today but got the following email. Again, the difference in support is really surprising to me. This was the first email I received after I reached out to support this week.


----------



## supernova

mikepizzo said:


> Saw that last night. I was going to try it today but got the following email. Again, the difference in support is really surprising to me. This was the first email I received after I reached out to support this week.


I tried contacting Tech Support and the email I received said that they COULDN'T add the characters.  So you're right.  There's a definite difference in the level of support.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Saw that last night. I was going to try it today but got the following email. Again, the difference in support is really surprising to me. This was the first email I received after I reached out to support this week.





supernova said:


> I tried contacting Tech Support and the email I received said that they COULDN'T add the characters.  So you're right.  There's a definite difference in the level of support.



Maybe they just like you better @mikepizzo glad you got the characters.


----------



## mikepizzo

supernova said:


> I tried contacting Tech Support and the email I received said that they COULDN'T add the characters.  So you're right.  There's a definite difference in the level of support.



That's crazy!  I hope you can get your characters back somehow...I mean, I know from experience it's possible!



Ndusmama said:


> Maybe they just like you better @mikepizzo glad you got the characters.



Hey, what can I say, maybe I'm just a likable guy?


----------



## mikepizzo

Thank you @Ndusmama for sending me the characters for the Toy Story weekend challenge.  Seems like it is available for you a couple hours before it is available for me!  Hoping I can actually participate this weekend!

Updated the first post.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Thank you @Ndusmama for sending me the characters for the Toy Story weekend challenge.  Seems like it is available for you a couple hours before it is available for me!  Hoping I can actually participate this weekend!
> 
> Updated the first post.


I actually was bored this morning so I changed my time zone to Australia.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I actually was bored this morning so I changed my time zone to Australia.








Also, just tried the Toy Story weekend challenge.  Third week in a row I encountered the bug.  I'll be sending an email later today.  I'll let you guys know if it was, again, as easy as it was in the previous weeks or if they give me push-back.


----------



## Ndusmama

Are you playing on android or iPhone?


mikepizzo said:


> Also, just tried the Toy Story weekend challenge.  Third week in a row I encountered the bug.  I'll be sending an email later today.  I'll let you guys know if it was, again, as easy as it was in the previous weeks or if they give me push-back.


----------



## mikepizzo

I have a Nexus 6P, so I'm running Android Nougat 7.0 October build (NBD90X).

It's weird because the bug didn't effect me for the first 2 or 3 weekend challenges.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I have a Nexus 6P, so I'm running Android Nougat 7.0 October build (NBD90X).
> 
> It's weird because the bug didn't effect me for the first 2 or 3 weekend challenges.




I wonder if it is an android glitch. I use an iPad or an iPhone and the only glitches I had was Pirates speeding up so fast the characters were a blur and monsters inc resetting after closing. When I emailed about the monsters inc one they gave me a checklist and one of the items was if I had current operating system, did I have most recent app update. Not sure how that works for android though.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I wonder if it is an android glitch. I use an iPad or an iPhone and the only glitches I had was Pirates speeding up so fast the characters were a blur and monsters inc resetting after closing. When I emailed about the monsters inc one they gave me a checklist and one of the items was if I had current operating system, did I have most recent app update. Not sure how that works for android though.



Yup, it's more of less the same for Android.  Our Play Store is the equivalent to your App Store.  I have my phone set up to notify me when any of my apps have pending updates.  

What I do know is that sometimes apps get so big that they almost HAVE to port themselves over to Android.  SnapChat is a great example.  I don't use it but my understanding is that it started for iOS.  Became this HUGE thing, so they decided to create and Android team and port it over.  I've heard it works great on iOS and I've also heard it's an absolute nightmare on Android.  It's not optimized at all.  

I don't think this is the case with Crossy Roads.  I think it's just an Android specific glitch, that is if other iOS users have not encountered any problems.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

mikepizzo said:


> I don't think this is the case with Crossy Roads.  I think it's just an Android specific glitch, that is if other iOS users have not encountered any problems.



I have an iphone and it glitched on the Lion King weekend for me. haven't had an issue since though


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Yup, it's more of less the same for Android.  Our Play Store is the equivalent to your App Store.  I have my phone set up to notify me when any of my apps have pending updates.
> 
> What I do know is that sometimes apps get so big that they almost HAVE to port themselves over to Android.  SnapChat is a great example.  I don't use it but my understanding is that it started for iOS.  Became this HUGE thing, so they decided to create and Android team and port it over.  I've heard it works great on iOS and I've also heard it's an absolute nightmare on Android.  It's not optimized at all.
> 
> I don't think this is the case with Crossy Roads.  I think it's just an Android specific glitch, that is if other iOS users have not encountered any problems.


I know with Apple they do try to vett out the bad apps and not just anyone can make an app. My understanding with android is anyone can make an app and it's not necessarily checked before launch.


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> I have an iphone and it glitched on the Lion King weekend for me. haven't had an issue since though



Thanks for the info!  Makes sense.  Glitch appeared for all versions, seems like they fixed iOS glitch and are still having trouble with the Andorid version.



Ndusmama said:


> I know with Apple they do try to vett out the bad apps and not just anyone can make an app. My understanding with android is anyone can make an app and it's not necessarily checked before launch.



Correct.  Apple is pretty strict over what apps get approved to be in the App Store.  Android...not so much.  That's the double edged sword of having an open source operating system.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Ok, finished the Toy Story Weekend..we have a two week wait and then (of course) Haunted Mansion Weekend for Halloween...I am excited about that.


----------



## mikepizzo

@supernova 
@Ndusmama 

The plot thickens. Seems like this is the last time I'll be bailed out


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> @supernova
> @Ndusmama
> 
> The plot thickens. Seems like this is the last time I'll be bailed out




Well at least she was pleasant in her response. Hopefully with the next update in a week they fix the android issue.


----------



## supernova

mikepizzo said:


> @supernova
> @Ndusmama
> 
> The plot thickens. Seems like this is the last time I'll be bailed out


At least they are offering to do it for you.  With me, it was pretty much a flat out "There is no way for us to do that..."

Is there anyone else you're still missing, @mikepizzo?


----------



## mikepizzo

supernova said:


> At least they are offering to do it for you.  With me, it was pretty much a flat out "There is no way for us to do that..."
> 
> Is there anyone else you're still missing, @mikepizzo?



I think someone went above and beyond once, thinking they would only have to do it once, and now they are like...yeah, I wasn't supposed to do that so I won't be doing it anymore, which is fine, I get that.  It does suck because now people know that it can actually be done...it's just policy not to do it.

I'm not missing any one right now...I'm just really hoping I get the Haunted Mansion characters for the next challenge.

Also, I sent a reply saying I understand, but what would happen if I ran into the bug again.  Kind of crummy I can't get those characters.  She responded:



> I do agree with you, and we have been getting a lot of feedback asking if we would release the weekend challenges again so that people who were affected by this issue can have a fair chance to earn the characters, not that I can make any promises but you never know we may see this in the future.



I guess we shall see.  I'm sure they will figure out a way to let players get the characters they missed.  If not there will be a lot of players very, very, upset.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I think someone went above and beyond once, thinking they would only have to do it once, and now they are like...yeah, I wasn't supposed to do that so I won't be doing it anymore, which is fine, I get that.  It does suck because now people know that it can actually be done...it's just policy not to do it.
> 
> I'm not missing any one right now...I'm just really hoping I get the Haunted Mansion characters for the next challenge.
> 
> Also, I sent a reply saying I understand, but what would happen if I ran into the bug again.  Kind of crummy I can't get those characters.  She responded:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we shall see.  I'm sure they will figure out a way to let players get the characters they missed.  If not there will be a lot of players very, very, upset.


Several site sites at that they are releasing a machine to be able to get weekend challenges. So hopefully that happens.


----------



## mikepizzo

I forgot to mention that the guy over at "DaMobile Mob" confirmed with Matt Hall of Hipster Whale that Cupcake Ralph was supposed to be a daily mission prize but there was a bug concerning the configuration of the character or something?  Video below.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Odd, all week the banner at teh bottom of the start said this weekend was a Haunted Mansion weekend...but today it says Nightmare before Christmas...good too but I did look forward to the Haunted Mansion one


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> Odd, all week the banner at teh bottom of the start said this weekend was a Haunted Mansion weekend...but today it says Nightmare before Christmas...good too but I did look forward to the Haunted Mansion one



Weird, my banner is actually gone entirely now!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

mikepizzo said:


> Weird, my banner is actually gone entirely now!



my banner disappeared yesterday and wasn't there this morning until the update installed


----------



## mikepizzo

Just updated the first post with the secret characters from The Nightmare Before Christmas update.  New secret characters exist in The Nightmare Before Christmas characters, Haunted Mansion characters, The Lion King characters, and Zootopia characters.


----------



## Ndusmama

Anyone else feel kind of blah about this update? I mean I like nightmare before Christmas and all it just seems rather underwhelming to me. And I am sad they changed the weekend challenge. I was looking forward to haunted mansion. And what's up with iOS not getting the big hero 6 weekend challenge?


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> Anyone else feel kind of blah about this update? I mean I like nightmare before Christmas and all it just seems rather underwhelming to me. And I am sad they changed the weekend challenge. I was looking forward to haunted mansion. And what's up with iOS not getting the big hero 6 weekend challenge?



I am too.  I appreciate any update, but the majority of the hidden characters just needed to be found, or reach a certain point level.  On top of that, the secret characters weren't really any big names (who was really dying to play as Bagpipe Player in Haunted Mansion.

I'm also bummed that they changed the Weekend Challenge.  Even though the Haunted Mansion level is probably my least favorite, I was looking forward to getting the Hatbox Ghost character.

Also, I'm pretty sure the Big Hero 6 Weekend Challenge was just on Windows phones.  I'm on Andorid and did not get the Big Hero 6 Weekend Challenge either.


----------



## cyclenut

I've experienced the weekend challenge glitch as well.  In my case it simply stated the challenge was complete after a single challenge was completed on Toy Story.  No characters were awarded.  I contacted support and they added the characters for me.

Another glitch I've noticed (may be by design) is that when you momentarily lose network connection while playing, you lose a life.

I've also noticed that if you are out of lived and watch an ad, you get one life.  It doesn't show the life on the counter, but it let's you try another challenge and does not reset the timer on adding lives.


----------



## mikepizzo

cyclenut said:


> I've experienced the weekend challenge glitch as well.  In my case it simply stated the challenge was complete after a single challenge was completed on Toy Story.  No characters were awarded.  I contacted support and they added the characters for me.
> 
> Another glitch I've noticed (may be by design) is that when you momentarily lose network connection while playing, you lose a life.
> 
> I've also noticed that if you are out of lived and watch an ad, you get one life.  It doesn't show the life on the counter, but it let's you try another challenge and does not reset the timer on adding lives.



Good stuff to know. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Ndusmama said:


> Anyone else feel kind of blah about this update? I mean I like nightmare before Christmas and all it just seems rather underwhelming to me. And I am sad they changed the weekend challenge. I was looking forward to haunted mansion. And what's up with iOS not getting the big hero 6 weekend challenge?



yeah, it is ok...but some characters (like Jack) move so oddly it is hard on the challenge to switch from someone Santa to Jack, I always stop in the wrong space because I think he hasn't moved enough, but it was that he was lagging...and I hate his head back laughing bit.


----------



## cyclenut

Just completed the Nightmare Before Christmas weekend challenge.  That was fun, but I found it a bit annoying that it kept wanting me to collect presents over and over again.  

I noticed in the tips that it says you get the Devil with a certain set of characters.  I have those characters but no Devil.  Hmmm.  

A preference of mine for completing a Pirates daily challenge is to use Angelica when possible.  This allows me to slash the annoying flag pole out of the way.  Plus, when you pick up a treasure chest, some of them (seems random) add 10 coins.  I've yet to figure out a pattern.  Anyone else have the random treasure chest that you can't open?

My most annoying daily challenge for the entire game is avoiding the mermaids.


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> yeah, it is ok...but some characters (like Jack) move so oddly it is hard on the challenge to switch from someone Santa to Jack, I always stop in the wrong space because I think he hasn't moved enough, but it was that he was lagging...and I hate his head back laughing bit.



Yeah, he is super tall with skinny legs so it's hard to tell what row he is standing in. Same with Zero. His floating always messed me up. 



cyclenut said:


> Just completed the Nightmare Before Christmas weekend challenge.  That was fun, but I found it a bit annoying that it kept wanting me to collect presents over and over again.
> 
> I noticed in the tips that it says you get the Devil with a certain set of characters.  I have those characters but no Devil.  Hmmm.
> 
> A preference of mine for completing a Pirates daily challenge is to use Angelica when possible.  This allows me to slash the annoying flag pole out of the way.  Plus, when you pick up a treasure chest, some of them (seems random) add 10 coins.  I've yet to figure out a pattern.  Anyone else have the random treasure chest that you can't open?
> 
> My most annoying daily challenge for the entire game is avoiding the mermaids.



Yep, lots of lillypad hoping and present picking upping haha. 

I'll have to check. I think Jack is a part of both sets to be honest. Sometimes the sets that are marked as confirmed really aren't. 

Good tip with Angelica. I think Barbossa also success but I can be wrong. I hate having to avoid mermaids. Never experienced the random coins for getting chests. 

There was one time I got a gift after completing a challenge and the button stayed grey. I rotated my screen back to portrait and it became blue.


----------



## Ndusmama

Airship Ariadne said:


> yeah, it is ok...but some characters (like Jack) move so oddly it is hard on the challenge to switch from someone Santa to Jack, I always stop in the wrong space because I think he hasn't moved enough, but it was that he was lagging...and I hate his head back laughing bit.


Yup jack in my opinion is the most irritating character to play. 



cyclenut said:


> Just completed the Nightmare Before Christmas weekend challenge.  That was fun, but I found it a bit annoying that it kept wanting me to collect presents over and over again.
> 
> I noticed in the tips that it says you get the Devil with a certain set of characters.  I have those characters but no Devil.  Hmmm.
> 
> A preference of mine for completing a Pirates daily challenge is to use Angelica when possible.  This allows me to slash the annoying flag pole out of the way.  Plus, when you pick up a treasure chest, some of them (seems random) add 10 coins.  I've yet to figure out a pattern.  Anyone else have the random treasure chest that you can't open?
> 
> My most annoying daily challenge for the entire game is avoiding the mermaids.



Yes collecting 10 presents with Santa every other challenge is annoying. Almost as annoying as the new ads that come on when I open the app. I hate ads of any kind!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

cyclenut said:


> Just completed the Nightmare Before Christmas weekend challenge.  That was fun, but I found it a bit annoying that it kept wanting me to collect presents over and over again.



I guess I didn't notice the presents being more common a challenge...I seemed to got a ton of hop on lilypads.

Still not thrilled with the NBC theme...will work on Haunted Mansion character unlocking if I want Halloween theme for the next few days.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> Yup jack in my opinion is the most irritating character to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes collecting 10 presents with Santa every other challenge is annoying. Almost as annoying as the new ads that come on when I open the app. I hate ads of any kind!



Ads made sense when you got something for watching them. This new ad on launch is pretty intrusive.


----------



## cyclenut

mikepizzo said:


> Just updated the first post with the secret characters from The Nightmare Before Christmas update.  New secret characters exist in The Nightmare Before Christmas characters, Haunted Mansion characters, The Lion King characters, and Zootopia characters.



Looks like you might have an error on what is required for the Devil.  I needed Dr. Finklestein before that set was considered complete.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Ads made sense when you got something for watching them. This new ad on launch is pretty intrusive.


It is very intrusive. If I see more ads for moana I may boycott on principal, and I have to little girls that might like it.


----------



## mikepizzo

cyclenut said:


> Looks like you might have an error on what is required for the Devil.  I needed Dr. Finklestein before that set was considered complete.



Thank you!  Updated the first post!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Tangled weekend...played one task. failed once, completed once...shut down game, turned it back on and got the bug. Free game and all but you would think they would have this fixed by now.


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> Tangled weekend...played one task. failed once, completed once...shut down game, turned it back on and got the bug. Free game and all but you would think they would have this fixed by now.



That's crummy.  I did not experience the bug for the Nightmare Before Christmas Weekend, and I've so far not had a problem with he Tangled Weekend, but I haven't finished it yet.


----------



## cyclenut

I'm not having a problem with the dreaded bug with the Tangled Weekend Challenge but is anyone else having problems with the lilypad challenges?  It says to hop on 2 lilypads but it doesn't register every one you hop on.  It seems random.  I'm having to skip them.


----------



## mikepizzo

cyclenut said:


> I'm not having a problem with the dreaded bug with the Tangled Weekend Challenge but is anyone else having problems with the lilypad challenges?  It says to hop on 2 lilypads but it doesn't register every one you hop on.  It seems random.  I'm having to skip them.



I experienced that with just the first lily-pad challenge I accepted.  The others ones I did registered each lily-pad.


----------



## Ndusmama

Airship Ariadne said:


> Tangled weekend...played one task. failed once, completed once...shut down game, turned it back on and got the bug. Free game and all but you would think they would have this fixed by now.


I had it happen too but I changed my time zone and changed it back and it reset the challenge. Not finished yet so hopefully it doesn't happen again. 




cyclenut said:


> I'm not having a problem with the dreaded bug with the Tangled Weekend Challenge but is anyone else having problems with the lilypad challenges?  It says to hop on 2 lilypads but it doesn't register every one you hop on.  It seems random.  I'm having to skip them.



Yup every lily pad challenge is double what it says.


----------



## mikepizzo

Sorry everyone.  Been slacking on making sure the character list is up to date.  It's easy to quickly reply to people here, but it takes some time to update the list.


Added Daily Mission characters for Inside Out
Added Daily Mission character for Nightmare Before Christmas
Added Tangled Weekend Challenge character


----------



## cyclenut

Just experienced the dreaded bug for Zootopia weekend challenge.  Tried the date change thing and it didn't work.  Still can't get back in.  Anyone else?


----------



## mikepizzo

cyclenut said:


> Just experienced the dreaded bug for Zootopia weekend challenge.  Tried the date change thing and it didn't work.  Still can't get back in.  Anyone else?



I just unlocked Fru Fru but didn't finish the challenge because I needed to get some work done.  I've never tried the date change strategy, but I know @Ndusmama does it often. 

I found conflicting information online about it.  The Disney Crossy Roads fan wiki says the glitch was fixed in version 2.0, but then goes on to say the glitch hasn't been fixed?



			
				Disney Crossy Road Fan Wiki said:
			
		

> All Daily Mission Characters Glitch: Arrived at Version 1.2 and was fixed at the Version 2.0. This glitch has not been fixed yet and so anyone can still use it. The glitch gives players the ability to unlock all the daily mission characters in advance. To do so, a player must finish the daily missions, close the app, change the local time country to another country where it is already the next day, and complete the new daily missions. Then the player must close the app, change back to local time, add a day ahead, and complete the new daily missions. If the player continues this pattern, they can unlock all the daily missions by winning all the stamps.



In an unrelated matter, can I just vent for a second.  It just dawned on me that I paid 5 dollars for this app (to unlock Hamm so I can get more coins).  I think it's really unfortunate that they are pushing the video ads upon the app launch to everyone.  I get pushing it to the players that haven't paid, but I don't think the ones that have paid should have to deal with it.  Most of the time when one pays for an app they are also paying for no ads.  I'm going to send an email to support, and if anyone agrees I hope they do the same.

Lastly, is anyone on Android experiencing severe lag and freezes.  I love playing the game but some days it's absolutely painful.  I'm not sure if the issues exist in the actual code, in the android only app, or even if it's just with my phone.

*EDIT:* Wow...I really need to learn how to read.  Here's how to do the new time advance glitch.



			
				Disney Crossy Road Fan Wiki said:
			
		

> *New Advanced Time Glitch:* Arrived at *Version 2.0*. This glitch is the new version of the time glitch. To do so, a player must close the app, go to his settings, advance his time clock from one day ahead, and shut down his / her phone. Open the phone back, once going on the app again, a new free gift will now be available. However, a player can also uses this glitch to go to weekend challenges, the old ones, and the new ones. He / her just needs to put the exact date when the weekend challenge was running, shut down his / her phone, open the app, and the weekend challenge from this date will be running


----------



## mikepizzo

Updated the first post with the Zootopia weekend challenge characters


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I just unlocked Fru Fru but didn't finish the challenge because I needed to get some work done.  I've never tried the date change strategy, but I know @Ndusmama does it often.
> 
> I found conflicting information online about it.  The Disney Crossy Roads fan wiki says the glitch was fixed in version 2.0, but then goes on to say the glitch hasn't been fixed?
> 
> 
> 
> In an unrelated matter, can I just vent for a second.  It just dawned on me that I paid 5 dollars for this app (to unlock Hamm so I can get more coins).  I think it's really unfortunate that they are pushing the video ads upon the app launch to everyone.  I get pushing it to the players that haven't paid, but I don't think the ones that have paid should have to deal with it.  Most of the time when one pays for an app they are also paying for no ads.  I'm going to send an email to support, and if anyone agrees I hope they do the same.
> 
> Lastly, is anyone on Android experiencing severe lag and freezes.  I love playing the game but some days it's absolutely painful.  I'm not sure if the issues exist in the actual code, in the android only app, or even if it's just with my phone.
> 
> *EDIT:* Wow...I really need to learn how to read.  Here's how to do the new time advance glitch.




Yes, I get bored and advance to the weekend challenge the night before. I did have the glitch once on iOS. When I reset time though it fixed the glitch. 

And I completely agree that the ads are irritating the heck (want to say something worse but we will keep this pg) out of me. Did not think of sending an email but now that you say it.... I most definitely will be sending an email. Cause at this point I NEVER want to see moana or buy another product for any more commercials.


----------



## cyclenut

The Moana update has.some changes to the daily and weekly challenges.  I hope they fixed the bugs.  So far Lion King challenge is working OK. 

The "time hack" didn't allow me to go back to the Zootopia challenge and it just messed up my free gift until the update.


----------



## Ndusmama

cyclenut said:


> The Moana update has.some changes to the daily and weekly challenges.  I hope they fixed the bugs.  So far Lion King challenge is working OK.
> 
> The "time hack" didn't allow me to go back to the Zootopia challenge and it just messed up my free gift until the update.


There  are a LOT of glitches in this new update. I didn't have a lion king challenge though. I got a  jungle book weekend challenge.


----------



## cyclenut

My bad   It's Jungle Book.  Almost done.

By the way, it seems they put a premium on those tickets.  I had a daily challenge to get 40 treasure chests and I receive 2 tickets as my reward.


----------



## mikepizzo

It's been over 2 weeks since I updated this list!  With the holidays as well as some busy and exciting things happening in my personal life, I've definitely been slacking!

Also, I'm not a fan of some of the changes they have made to the app.  I like the ideas that they have, but the execution has been pretty poor.  I'm hoping bug fixes roll out sooner rather than later.  

Updated the first page to include all the secret characters from the Moana update, as well as the Big Hero 6 and Jungle Book weekend challenge characters.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> It's been over 2 weeks since I updated this list!  With the holidays as well as some busy and exciting things happening in my personal life, I've definitely been slacking!
> 
> Also, I'm not a fan of some of the changes they have made to the app.  I like the ideas that they have, but the execution has been pretty poor.  I'm hoping bug fixes roll out sooner rather than later.
> 
> Updated the first page to include all the secret characters from the Moana update, as well as the Big Hero 6 and Jungle Book weekend challenge characters.



I HATE the new commercials. I barely play anymore. I turn it on if there is a commercial for that annoying dog I turn it off. I won't even wait 4 seconds because it's so annoying. I don't see why they can't make the commercial part of earning tickets or blue coins. As is I refuse to see Moana and neither of my children are allowed near that damn dog. Sad it's turned into that. 

Thanks for updating.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I HATE the new commercials. I barely play anymore. I turn it on if there is a commercial for that annoying dog I turn it off. I won't even wait 4 seconds because it's so annoying. I don't see why they can't make the commercial part of earning tickets or blue coins. As is I refuse to see Moana and neither of my children are allowed near that damn dog. Sad it's turned into that.
> 
> Thanks for updating.



Georgie and Num Nom Lipgloss Truck.  

I don't have cable so I very rarely see commercials that aren't targeted at my demographic.  Those songs are damn catchy...unfortunately.


----------



## cyclenut

I don't really understand the pure disdain.  I have audio off most of the time and it's 5 seconds.  I don't see the commercial every time either.  

I think the changes they made to the daily and weekly challenges are welcome.  I haven't experienced any bugs.  

The progress bar on the daily challenge is nice.  The idea that you must complete the first daily challenge before we get to the bonus challenges actually closes a loophole where you would likely complete the initial challenge while doing one of the bonus challeges.  That's no longer possible.  

I guess you can see I'm still enjoying the game.  The only characters I have left to get are the daily and weekly challenge characters, so I just keep accumulating coins.  Nothing to spend them on.


----------



## mikepizzo

cyclenut said:


> I don't really understand the pure disdain.  I have audio off most of the time and it's 5 seconds.  I don't see the commercial every time either.
> 
> I think the changes they made to the daily and weekly challenges are welcome.  I haven't experienced any bugs.
> 
> The progress bar on the daily challenge is nice.  The idea that you must complete the first daily challenge before we get to the bonus challenges actually closes a loophole where you would likely complete the initial challenge while doing one of the bonus challeges.  That's no longer possible.
> 
> I guess you can see I'm still enjoying the game.  The only characters I have left to get are the daily and weekly challenge characters, so I just keep accumulating coins.  Nothing to spend them on.



Are you using the iOS app or the Android app?  Also, did you pay for Hamm?  

I'm using the Android App and whenever I click to play a challenge it brings me to that map for a fraction of a second, then the challenge screen pops up (with some of the actual code behind what's being shown on screen) where I have to hit the play button again.  I know it sounds "firstworldproblem-y" but, to me, it's just a thing I expect not to have to do.  If I already said I wanted to play a challenge I shouldn't have to hit it again.  Everything should just work.  Maybe this is just the Android app.

As for the ads, I didn't so much mind the Moana one.  That was more of a small pop up window for me where I can just X out.  The video that plays at launch isn't really the problem; it's the combination of paying $5 for the app and the fact that it was added.  They intentionally added a small annoyance.  

I just think if one puts money towards an app, one shouldn't have to deal with the same amount of ads that one who has not paid anything towards the app deals with.  Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Ndusmama

cyclenut said:


> I don't really understand the pure disdain.  I have audio off most of the time and it's 5 seconds.  I don't see the commercial every time either.
> 
> I think the changes they made to the daily and weekly challenges are welcome.  I haven't experienced any bugs.
> 
> The progress bar on the daily challenge is nice.  The idea that you must complete the first daily challenge before we get to the bonus challenges actually closes a loophole where you would likely complete the initial challenge while doing one of the bonus challeges.  That's no longer possible.
> 
> I guess you can see I'm still enjoying the game.  The only characters I have left to get are the daily and weekly challenge characters, so I just keep accumulating coins.  Nothing to spend them on.



I agree with @mikepizzo in that if you paid the $5 for Hamm why should you be getting the ads. As is I am only getting ONE ad and it's that annoying dog. Even 5 second of listening to it is annoying. If I had alternating ads or new ads it would irritate me nearly as much. I will happily watch an ad (or allow it to play while I do something else) for 30 seconds to earn more coins, but to be forced to watch the dog EVERY time I open the app is, to be repetitive, annoying. 

Yes the progress bar is a nice addition. 

And @mikepizzo is the glitch you are getting? For me it comes up after i lose a life.


----------



## cyclenut

I am playing on Android.  I have not seen this glitch.  Yes, you have to hit play twice.  The first time puts you in Daily Challenge Mode.  The second is to play the Daily Challenge.  I would not call that a bug, but a program design.  The screen shot posted does look like a bug though and certainly if your seeing what looks like source code sounds like a bug.  I guess I'm fortunate enough not to have experienced those.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> I agree with @mikepizzo in that if you paid the $5 for Hamm why should you be getting the ads. As is I am only getting ONE ad and it's that annoying dog. Even 5 second of listening to it is annoying. If I had alternating ads or new ads it would irritate me nearly as much. I will happily watch an ad (or allow it to play while I do something else) for 30 seconds to earn more coins, but to be forced to watch the dog EVERY time I open the app is, to be repetitive, annoying.
> 
> Yes the progress bar is a nice addition.
> 
> And @mikepizzo is the glitch you are getting? For me it comes up after i lose a life. View attachment 208449



Yep, that's it exactly, except it comes up whenever I get brought to that screen.  Just for a second though, then the appropriate text displays.



cyclenut said:


> I am playing on Android.  I have not seen this glitch.  Yes, you have to hit play twice.  The first time puts you in Daily Challenge Mode.  The second is to play the Daily Challenge.  I would not call that a bug, but a program design.  The screen shot posted does look like a bug though and certainly if your seeing what looks like source code sounds like a bug.  I guess I'm fortunate enough not to have experienced those.



The issue I was describing (in regards to the hitting the play button twice) is that it brings me back to the Daily Mission screen (like the one pictured above) after I select my Daily Mission.  So I'll be at the screen above, select the Daily Mission I want to play, the appropriate level will load and then almost instantly revert back to the Daily Missions screen.  I'll select the same Daily Mission, the level will load, and I will be able to play the level. It does this every single time I die.


----------



## Ndusmama

Every time I die I get that screen. I can't choose daily missions because I have all the characters. The daily missions are available any more. But when I was still doing them the same thing happened to me as you @mikepizzo I would go in select the mission and when I went to start it took me back to mission page to select again. I emailed tech about that one and they said it will get fixed hopefully in next update. There were a lot glitches with moana because it was rushed a week early.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

did I miss a weekend challenge I wasn't aware of? Today's daily challenge has Elf Vanelope and looking online it says she was the reward for a weekend challenge along with Santa Ralph...I don't remember a Wreck-It-Ralph weekend that I missed.


----------



## Ndusmama

Airship Ariadne said:


> did I miss a weekend challenge I wasn't aware of? Today's daily challenge has Elf Vanelope and looking online it says she was the reward for a weekend challenge along with Santa Ralph...I don't remember a Wreck-It-Ralph weekend that I missed.



It's the weekend challenge in two weeks. You did not miss them.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Ndusmama said:


> It's the weekend challenge in two weeks. You did not miss them.


 
Good...they messed up in making one of them a character for one of the daily bonuses then.


----------



## cyclenut

I know some of you were anxiously awaiting the Haunted Mansion weekend challenge.  Well.  What a dud.  Bats and Steps.  That's it.  Over and over again.  No creativity.  How about lighting candles or avoiding armor?  That would have changed it up a bit.  I love the new characters though.


----------



## Ndusmama

cyclenut said:


> I know some of you were anxiously awaiting the Haunted Mansion weekend challenge.  Well.  What a dud.  Bats and Steps.  That's it.  Over and over again.  No creativity.  How about lighting candles or avoiding armor?  That would have changed it up a bit.  I love the new characters though.


I agree I love having the hatbox ghost, mostly because I love the hatbox ghost. Glad he is back on the ride. I think overall though the game is loosing its overall appeal. I only go on it now to get the weekend challenge characters for my kids. They love next weeks elf vanellope.


----------



## mikepizzo

cyclenut said:


> I know some of you were anxiously awaiting the Haunted Mansion weekend challenge.  Well.  What a dud.  Bats and Steps.  That's it.  Over and over again.  No creativity.  How about lighting candles or avoiding armor?  That would have changed it up a bit.  I love the new characters though.



And it's weird, because there ARE other things to do in the level.  Light the candelabras, dodge the armor.  It did seem very lazy.



Ndusmama said:


> I agree I love having the hatbox ghost, mostly because I love the hatbox ghost. Glad he is back on the ride. I think overall though the game is loosing its overall appeal. I only go on it now to get the weekend challenge characters for my kids. They love next weeks elf vanellope.



The daily challenges have not reset for me after the last time I received a daily mission character.  I've been stuck on day six for the past 3 days :\


----------



## Airship Ariadne

cyclenut said:


> I know some of you were anxiously awaiting the Haunted Mansion weekend challenge.  Well.  What a dud.  Bats and Steps.  That's it.  Over and over again.  No creativity.  How about lighting candles or avoiding armor?  That would have changed it up a bit.  I love the new characters though.



I agree it was pretty limited in tasks, but it is one of my favorite levels in the game. I am getting tired of the Pirates level, seems like one the three daily bonus tasks is a Pirates one every other day.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> The daily challenges have not reset for me after the last time I received a daily mission character.  I've been stuck on day six for the past 3 days :\




Yikes that's not good. I'm still getting the 62/200 steps hopped daily mission after ever level played. But I have all the characters, including next weekends elf vanellope and Santa suit Ralph. Why did they not do Santa jack skellington? Hopefully there is an update next week to fix all of the bugs this time.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> Yikes that's not good. I'm still getting the 62/200 steps hopped daily mission after ever level played. But I have all the characters, including next weekends elf vanellope and Santa suit Ralph. Why did they not do Santa jack skellington? Hopefully there is an update next week to fix all of the bugs this time.



I just sent support an email.  We will see what they say.  I'm not expecting much.  Perhaps they will be able to push me over to the next set of stamps?  Makes you think what happened.  Did Hipster Whale have more control in the beginning?  Does anyone know if the original Crossy Roads app has gone through this?


----------



## supernova

mikepizzo said:


> Are you using the iOS app or the Android app?  Also, did you pay for Hamm?
> 
> I'm using the Android App and whenever I click to play a challenge it brings me to that map for a fraction of a second, then the challenge screen pops up (with some of the actual code behind what's being shown on screen) where I have to hit the play button again.  I know it sounds "firstworldproblem-y" but, to me, it's just a thing I expect not to have to do.  If I already said I wanted to play a challenge I shouldn't have to hit it again.  Everything should just work.  Maybe this is just the Android app.



I noticed that too and was wondering what the hell was going on.  It is taking me three clicks to go in and play a challenge.  And then once it begins, you can't easily change the character you're using to play.


----------



## supernova

cyclenut said:


> I know some of you were anxiously awaiting the Haunted Mansion weekend challenge.  Well.  What a dud.  Bats and Steps.  That's it.  Over and over again.  No creativity.  How about lighting candles or avoiding armor?  That would have changed it up a bit.  I love the new characters though.


I was waiting on it because the last time, the game glitched and completed the challenges for me, but I never got the characters.  There are still three movies outstanding that happened for as well.  Hoping to go back and get them at some point, whenever they cycle through the games again.

Once we have an enchanted character for each of the movies, I wonder what they'll do for weekly challenges at that point.


----------



## mikepizzo

supernova said:


> I was waiting on it because the last time, the game glitched and completed the challenges for me, but I never got the characters.  There are still three movies outstanding that happened for as well.  Hoping to go back and get them at some point, whenever they cycle through the games again.
> 
> Once we have an enchanted character for each of the movies, I wonder what they'll do for weekly challenges at that point.



I thought there was supposed to be a ticket machine, where you can use your tickets to buy the characters you may have missed (albeit no fault of your own) from the Weekend Challenges.

Also, to your second point, I think they will just end up doing multiple characters within a single world.  This is going to be the second Wreck-It-Ralph Weekend Challenge, so we'll have two Enchanted Characters within the Wreck-It-Ralph Level.


----------



## supernova

mikepizzo said:


> I thought there was supposed to be a ticket machine, where you can use your tickets to buy the characters you may have missed (albeit no fault of your own) from the Weekend Challenges.
> 
> Also, to your second point, I think they will just end up doing multiple characters within a single world.  This is going to be the second Wreck-It-Ralph Weekend Challenge, so we'll have two Enchanted Characters within the Wreck-It-Ralph Level.


I thought so too.  Maybe they never bothered giving us the machine?  So far I have nearly everyone. Might wind up doing the adjust trick to go back and get the other characters.  But with work and life, I really don't have the time to be doing that for a silly online game.  So, I'll wait it out.  For now, I have tons of characters to use.  At this point, I honestly don't even bother playing the game itself. I do the challenges, and then close it out until the next set of challenges are released at 7pm the next evening.


----------



## mikepizzo

supernova said:


> I thought so too.  Maybe they never bothered giving us the machine?  So far I have nearly everyone. Might wind up doing the adjust trick to go back and get the other characters.  But with work and life, I really don't have the time to be doing that for a silly online game.  So, I'll wait it out.  For now, I have tons of characters to use.  At this point, I honestly don't even bother playing the game itself. I do the challenges, and then close it out until the next set of challenges are released at 7pm the next evening.



I've done the date adjust trick a few times.  I thought it didn't work at first, but the part I was missing was airplane mode.

Kill the app completely, change the date/time, turn on airplane mode, launch the app.

Also, if you do the Weekend Challenges this way, DO NOT watch an add.  Watching an add messes things up, and basically makes you start all over again.  I learned that the hard way


----------



## Airship Ariadne

mikepizzo said:


> I've done the date adjust trick a few times.  I thought it didn't work at first, but the part I was missing was airplane mode.
> 
> Kill the app completely, change the date/time, turn on airplane mode, launch the app.
> 
> Also, if you do the Weekend Challenges this way, DO NOT watch an add.  Watching an add messes things up, and basically makes you start all over again.  I learned that the hard way


 I try that, but with it in Airplane mode I get "To play ion the Weekend Challenge or claim rewards, you need to be online, please reconnect and tap Ok..."


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> I try that, but with it in Airplane mode I get "To play ion the Weekend Challenge or claim rewards, you need to be online, please reconnect and tap Ok..."



Sorry, I forgot to add you turn airplane mode back on once you get to the screen you mentioned.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

New Update, Christmas Characters to unlock. They give you Mickey to start, you can unlock Holiday Minnie by playing Holiday Mickey and finding her...then it says a new Holiday Character will be available on Monday.


----------



## mikepizzo

Updated the first post to include some Weekend Challenge characters that I forgot to update as well as the Holiday Secret characters.  Unfortunately this update did not fix either of the bugs (Daily Mission bug and Google Play login bug) that I've been experiencing [sigh].


----------



## Ndusmama

Airship Ariadne said:


> I try that, but with it in Airplane mode I get "To play ion the Weekend Challenge or claim rewards, you need to be online, please reconnect and tap Ok..."


When you go back in to the game in airplane mode en the weekend challenge. It then gives you the message to connect. With your iPhone or iPad I know you slide up from bottom to close airplane mode. I am not sure how it works for android. Either way switch out of airplane mode without closing the app and it lets you into the challenge. FYI no matter what weekend challenge you are switching to you play the last weekend challenge. So for Santa Ralph starting tomorrow I did it last week and played the haunted mansion challenges.


----------



## Ndusmama

@mikepizzo when you update the characters this weekend. I found Santa Pluto by playing Santa Mickey. Pluto is not listed in the new characters. It then told me to come back Monday for another secret character.


----------



## Ndusmama

See then I go read comments and see @Airship Ariadne got Santa Minnie


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> @mikepizzo when you update the characters this weekend. I found Santa Pluto by playing Santa Mickey. Pluto is not listed in the new characters. It then told me to come back Monday for another secret character.



I haven't unlocked them yet, so I'm going buy what I've heard on YouTube.  But from what I heard, it's not Santa Pluto but Reindeer Pluto.  I try to keep the names I post consisted with the names in the app.  So I listed him as "Reindeer Pluto".

If that makes sense?


----------



## Airship Ariadne

mikepizzo said:


> I haven't unlocked them yet, so I'm going buy what I've heard on YouTube.  But from what I heard, it's not Santa Pluto but Reindeer Pluto.  I try to keep the names I post consisted with the names in the app.  So I listed him as "Reindeer Pluto".
> 
> If that makes sense?



I also have "Christmas Clawhauser" "Santa Hat Rex" "Holiday Philip Sherman" and "Santa Sully" showing up for $2.99 each to purchase. I assume they aren't unlockable without buying them, but could be wrong.


----------



## mikepizzo

Airship Ariadne said:


> I also have "Christmas Clawhauser" "Santa Hat Rex" "Holiday Philip Sherman" and "Santa Sully" showing up for $2.99 each to purchase. I assume they aren't unlockable without buying them, but could be wrong.



I just used my Pixels to get Holiday Philip Sherman, so one should be able to get those holiday characters through the machines.  The video I watched stated the Wreck-It Ralph characters were purchase only, which is why I added them.  

Not crazy about the whole purchase only characters but, alas, that's how it seems this app is going.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I just used my Pixels to get Holiday Philip Sherman, so one should be able to get those holiday characters through the machines.  The video I watched stated the Wreck-It Ralph characters were purchase only, which is why I added them.
> 
> Not crazy about the whole purchase only characters but, alas, that's how it seems this app is going.


I used p coins for Sully, Holiday Philip Sherman, Christmas Clawhouser, and Rex.

Santa Mickey was free and I found reindeer Pluto with him.

Da mobile mob shows elf daisy,elf Donald, reindeer Pluto, nutcracker goofy, holiday Minnie.  The  Christmas wreck it Ralph set has to be bought.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

mikepizzo said:


> I just used my Pixels to get Holiday Philip Sherman, so one should be able to get those holiday characters through the machines.  The video I watched stated the Wreck-It Ralph characters were purchase only, which is why I added them.
> 
> Not crazy about the whole purchase only characters but, alas, that's how it seems this app is going.



I haven't gone to the machine in so long, I forgot...I have so many extra pixels I will snag them all...no reason to keep hording, still haev more than enough for the next level they add.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I haven't unlocked them yet, so I'm going buy what I've heard on YouTube.  But from what I heard, it's not Santa Pluto but Reindeer Pluto.  I try to keep the names I post consisted with the names in the app.  So I listed him as "Reindeer Pluto".
> 
> If that makes sense?


It was Christmas themed. I wasn't paying attention enough to really care what was what. See other post about the characters. I corrected to reindeer Pluto. But still have not put the correct Christmas Rex name in. I will try to be more accurate in name posts in the future to help you out.


----------



## Ndusmama

So I don't play every day anymore. I find myself usuimg the glitch and going ahead. I got all the Mickey characters from today's update and got this......


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> It was Christmas themed. I wasn't paying attention enough to really care what was what. See other post about the characters. I corrected to reindeer Pluto. But still have not put the correct Christmas Rex name in. I will try to be more accurate in name posts in the future to help you out.





Ndusmama said:


> So I don't play every day anymore. I find myself usuimg the glitch and going ahead. I got all the Mickey characters from today's update and got this...... View attachment 210451



Oh my, it's appreciated but don't worry about it!  I'm not sure if using the date glitch is what caused me to have messed up daily missions or not.  Ironically enough, when I asked them how to correct it, they told me to change the date and time to 2 days into the future.  Sure enough it trigger something and worked :|

Also, in regards to that Pete character, what in the world?  Is that supposed to be a yeti type character?  Either way, I will add it to the list.  Thank you!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

looks more like the Stay Puff Marshmellow Man


----------



## cyclenut

I'm playing on an iPad and an Android.  I have two completely different game IDs.  This has revealed something interesting about how the game works.  My android I have most of the characters.  The only ones I don't have is anything you must buy and the daily challenge that I haven't earned yet.  When I play the challenges they use all the characters possible and in the daily challenges, the requirements to complete them are higher.  I might only have to hop 150 steps with the game where I don't have that many characters but with the android, I'll be expected to hop 300 steps.  The game does try to only select characters you already have for the challenges, but occasionally selects something you don't have to encourage you to buy it.  

I've also noticed that the characters earned with Holiday Mickey, while the same, are not in the same order.


----------



## cyclenut

The new Mulan game board is fun.  I've unlocked all the prize machine characters.and three secret characters so far.  Two from completing sets and one from game play.  

It's pretty cool that they have a lantern in the game that if you pick it up, it gives you an extra life during your run with any character.  Fall in a river and you are placed a few spaces up the board and can continue.  

Next weekly challenge is Mulan.


----------



## mikepizzo

Well it's been quite a while since I've actually played this game (and subsequently updated the first post).  I missed a couple Weekend Challenges over the holidays, so I'll have to work to get my tickets.  Also, the Holiday pay for pack left a bad taste in my mouth.  I don't mind if the fact that one COULD pay for characters, but when it's the only way to unlock characters, it doesn't jive well with me.  I'm thinking this new ticket machine will allow users to unlock such characters without paying them.  If that's true, it's a good move.

First post has been updated with the Weekend Challenge characters I missed as well as the secret characters in Mulan.  I don't think all have been found yet, so there will be more updates.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

mikepizzo said:


> Well it's been quite a while since I've actually played this game (and subsequently updated the first post).  I missed a couple Weekend Challenges over the holidays, so I'll have to work to get my tickets.  Also, the Holiday pay for pack left a bad taste in my mouth.  I don't mind if the fact that one COULD pay for characters, but when it's the only way to unlock characters, it doesn't jive well with me.  I'm thinking this new ticket machine will allow users to unlock such characters without paying them.  If that's true, it's a good move.
> 
> First post has been updated with the Weekend Challenge characters I missed as well as the secret characters in Mulan.  I don't think all have been found yet, so there will be more updates.



Might want to add this one to Mulan:
The Matchmaker

  How To Get It: To unlock the Matchmaker, you need to complete the “Honor to Us All” Character Set. This set includes all of Mulan’s Family.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Might want to add this one to Mulan:
> The Matchmaker
> 
> How To Get It: To unlock the Matchmaker, you need to complete the “Honor to Us All” Character Set. This set includes all of Mulan’s Family.



I unlocked the character this morning before work.  Updated the first post! Thanks!


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Me too, no problem! 


mikepizzo said:


> I unlocked the character this morning before work.  Updated the first post! Thanks!


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Couple notes on the lanterns for those that haven't figured it out yet, it is usually very early in the level...if you get past 50 steps without seeing it, you missed it.

Also it gives you an extra life if you die...but if you hesitate and are scooped up for being slow, it won't save you.


----------



## Ndusmama

Anyone find dorys parents and manage to keep them?


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> Anyone find dorys parents and manage to keep them?



I've heard this was a glitch.  Can't confirm one way or another though.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

So I've been playing for forever trying to unlock the Scarab in Aladdin.  Is there a trick I'm missing?  I'm playing as Jafar, and no matter how far I make it, I can't find the freaking scarab half...


----------



## Ndusmama

Ursula's Apprentice said:


> So I've been playing for forever trying to unlock the Scarab in Aladdin.  Is there a trick I'm missing?  I'm playing as Jafar, and no matter how far I make it, I can't find the freaking scarab half...


You find half with jafar and half with gazeem. Did you find half with jafar already and not realize it maybe?


----------



## supernova

Ndusmama said:


> Anyone find dorys parents and manage to keep them?





mikepizzo said:


> I've heard this was a glitch.  Can't confirm one way or another though.



When I play, I've only found the mom, never the dad in the same run.  I think you have to find them both?  No idea but yes, I think it's still a glitch until they fix it.


----------



## Ursula's Apprentice

Ndusmama said:


> You find half with jafar and half with gazeem. Did you find half with jafar already and not realize it maybe?


Not that I'm aware of.  I watched a video of someone getting it, and I've never even seen it!  It's driving me nuts!


----------



## Ndusmama

supernova said:


> When I play, I've only found the mom, never the dad in the same run.  I think you have to find them both?  No idea but yes, I think it's still a glitch until they fix it.


I find dad not mom. 




Ursula's Apprentice said:


> Not that I'm aware of.  I watched a video of someone getting it, and I've never even seen it!  It's driving me nuts!



I'm sorry. That would be frustrating. I do remember it being REALLY REALLY small.


----------



## supernova

Ndusmama said:


> I find dad not mom.


 Maybe it's the dad then, I don't know. I didn't see the Dory movie. Either way, I only find one fish, not two.


----------



## Ndusmama

supernova said:


> Maybe it's the dad then, I don't know. I didn't see the Dory movie. Either way, I only find one fish, not two.



You may have found mom if you don't know the two. It's one of my Daughters favorite movies so I have seen it several times. Dad has a fatter face. Mom is thin.


----------



## Ndusmama

supernova said:


> Maybe it's the dad then, I don't know. I didn't see the Dory movie. Either way, I only find one fish, not two.



Today I saw mom but not dad. Annoying game.


----------



## supernova

Ndusmama said:


> Today I saw mom but not dad. Annoying game.


I still don't know which one is which.  I played for a little while during one of today's challenges and I still only saw the same fish as before.  At least I'm not alone here!


----------



## supernova

Ndusmama said:


> You may have found mom if you don't know the two. It's one of my Daughters favorite movies so I have seen it several times. Dad has a fatter face. Mom is thin.


The one I see is flat, but tall, if that is how to describe it?


----------



## Ndusmama

supernova said:


> The one I see is flat, but tall, if that is how to describe it?


Sounds like mom.


----------



## mikepizzo

I updated the first post to include the a Nightmare Before Christmas secrete character, Mulan daily mission characters, Mulan weekend challenge characters, Finding Dory second weekend challenge characters, and Pirates of the Caribbean second weekend challenge characters.


----------



## mikepizzo

I just realized something...

Once you collect all of the daily mission characters you cannot collect any more stamps.  You need to collect stamps to "unlock" the two other missions where your prize may be coins, pixels, or tickets.

You can use tickets to obtain characters that you would normally need to buy.

Once you collect all of the daily mission characters the "missions" button disappears.  This means you no longer have the opportunity to collect coins, pixels, or tickets.

So you're basically stuck, unable to potentially obtain characters from the ticket machine, until the game updates and more daily characters are made available.

That's pretty crummy.


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> I just realized something...
> 
> Once you collect all of the daily mission characters you cannot collect any more stamps.  You need to collect stamps to "unlock" the two other missions where your prize may be coins, pixels, or tickets.
> 
> You can use tickets to obtain characters that you would normally need to buy.
> 
> Once you collect all of the daily mission characters the "missions" button disappears.  This means you no longer have the opportunity to collect coins, pixels, or tickets.
> 
> So you're basically stuck, unable to potentially obtain characters from the ticket machine, until the game updates and more daily characters are made available.
> 
> That's pretty crummy.


Yup that update sucked. I don't like having to get the stamp first then being able to do the missions, cause you could go longer and still save that last daily mission to get more blue or gold coins.


----------



## mikepizzo

Updated the first post with The Incredible's Secret Characters as well as a Toy Story daily mission character.


----------



## supernova

Wow... this annoying weekend challenge has reminded me why I never bother playing the Pirates game.


----------



## cyclenut

mikepizzo said:


> I just realized something...
> 
> Once you collect all of the daily mission characters you cannot collect any more stamps.  You need to collect stamps to "unlock" the two other missions where your prize may be coins, pixels, or tickets.
> 
> You can use tickets to obtain characters that you would normally need to buy.
> 
> Once you collect all of the daily mission characters the "missions" button disappears.  This means you no longer have the opportunity to collect coins, pixels, or tickets.
> 
> So you're basically stuck, unable to potentially obtain characters from the ticket machine, until the game updates and more daily characters are made available.
> 
> That's pretty crummy.


I don't think there is any way to have obtained all the daily challenge characters without using the date cheat.  Maybe I'm wrong about that but I don't think so.  The game designer would not have planned for that or tested for that condition since it should not be possible.  New daily challenge charters were added with The Incredibles update.


----------



## cyclenut

I'm curious what everyone finds as their favorite character/movie combination.  I really like Celia in Monsters Inc.  The party poppers and disco lights with dancing characters really make it fun.  It is a bit of a challenge with all that is going on and avoiding the spotlight.  

I'd say one of the easiest boards in the entire game is Aladdin.  Toy Story is one of the more difficult (for me at least) because of the blocks.  Trying to avoid both vertical and horizontal simultaneously makes things very interesting.

One of the most fun with any character is Wreck it Ralph, but it's great with Hero's Duty Ralph or even Calhoun.  

I too am beginning to loath Pirates.  Seems to be a LOT of the daily challenges revert to Pirates and to have the weekend challenge using Pirates too ... Ugh.


----------



## mikepizzo

Updated the first post to include the past 4 weekend challenge characters, Finding Dory characters, and the secret characters for Beauty and the Beast.

The new update now has a way to convert coins to pixels.  This is what I have been hoping for because I was one of the people that got the coin glitch back on version 1.0.  I have over a million coins that I'll now finally be able to use!


----------



## Ndusmama

mikepizzo said:


> Updated the first post to include the past 4 weekend challenge characters, Finding Dory characters, and the secret characters for Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> The new update now has a way to convert coins to pixels.  This is what I have been hoping for because I was one of the people that got the coin glitch back on version 1.0.  I have over a million coins that I'll now finally be able to use!


It's fun to go update all the characters with that many coins. I still can't find dorys mom. Got the dad finally.


----------



## mikepizzo

Ndusmama said:


> It's fun to go update all the characters with that many coins. I still can't find dorys mom. Got the dad finally.



My big thing is updating the Enchanted character to get 250 tickets.  Then I can use the tickets in the ticket machine and get the characters that usually have to be bought with actual money.


----------



## supernova

Ndusmama said:


> I still can't find dorys mom. Got the dad finally.


 And so far I've done the opposite.


----------



## Ndusmama

supernova said:


> And so far I've done the opposite.



I feel we are repeating our earlier discussion.


----------



## supernova

Ndusmama said:


> I feel we are repeating our earlier discussion.


Just found dad, so now I have them both.  Finally.


----------



## SarahBear3

I have a question. If anyone has the Matchmaker from Mulan, what other Mulan characters do you have? I read that to unlock the Matchmaker, you needed Fa Mulan, Fa Li, and Fa Zhou, and I have all of them, but no Matchmaker. I watched a video that indicated you also need Bride Mulan to unlock the Matchmaker, and I managed to win Bride Mulan as well, but still no Matchmaker.


----------



## Ndusmama

SarahBear3 said:


> I have a question. If anyone has the Matchmaker from Mulan, what other Mulan characters do you have? I read that to unlock the Matchmaker, you needed Fa Mulan, Fa Li, and Fa Zhou, and I have all of them, but no Matchmaker. I watched a video that indicated you also need Bride Mulan to unlock the Matchmaker, and I managed to win Bride Mulan as well, but still no Matchmaker.


You also need cri-kee.


----------



## SarahBear3

Okay, thank you. I don't have him yet. The funny thing is, I thought you also needed Little Brother to unlock the Matchmaker, and I managed to win him tonight, and still no Matchmaker! Ha. So it's Fa Mulan, Fa Li, Fa Zhou, Bride Mulan, and Cri-Kee?


----------



## Ndusmama

Just cause fa li, fa Zhou, and cri-kee. I don't remember needing little brother. I know you need him for something else though.

Side note autocorrect doesn't like any of those words.

Edited to add: little brother gets chicken


----------



## figment_jii

I was just able to find Tiny using Tia Dalma.  I just started playing this game over the weekend and it's been a lot of fun!


----------



## xlsm

Anyone else no longer have daily challenges? I admit I haven't been keeping up with the game as much after getting all of the Beauty and the Beast characters (minus enchantress), and when I noticed no daily challenge I assumed it was an update glitch and just didn't play the game. Checked back and it's still not there...I have no update available, so just curious!


----------



## Ndusmama

xlsm said:


> Anyone else no longer have daily challenges? I admit I haven't been keeping up with the game as much after getting all of the Beauty and the Beast characters (minus enchantress), and when I noticed no daily challenge I assumed it was an update glitch and just didn't play the game. Checked back and it's still not there...I have no update available, so just curious!


No update since they added Mickey and star upping characters. I know not a good description but been a long day.


----------



## figment_jii

I finished my first weekend challenge!  I got the Ballroom Beast.  When I tried him, he found Ballroom Belle (next to a piano) and "danced" with her, it also unlocked the Prince (Beast's human form).


----------



## cyclenut

I experienced something I thought was strange.  Beauty and the Beast is a new board.  I used 45 tickets in the ticket machine to receive a new character and I was given Classic Lumiere.  I now have two Lumiere's.  I have not missed a weekend challenge and there has been no opportunity to purchase special characters, so I"m not sure what's going on here.  I didn't see this character listed anywhere either, but I've got it.

I do have Debonair Mickey but it took nearly all I had.  I'm building back up slowly but I'd like to get to that special Minnie character.  I don't have the benefit of the coin glitch and I've never purchased anything in game, so I'm at a bit of a disadvantage.


----------



## Ndusmama

cyclenut said:


> I experienced something I thought was strange.  Beauty and the Beast is a new board.  I used 45 tickets in the ticket machine to receive a new character and I was given Classic Lumiere.  I now have two Lumiere's.  I have not missed a weekend challenge and there has been no opportunity to purchase special characters, so I"m not sure what's going on here.  I didn't see this character listed anywhere either, but I've got it.
> 
> I do have Debonair Mickey but it took nearly all I had.  I'm building back up slowly but I'd like to get to that special Minnie character.  I don't have the benefit of the coin glitch and I've never purchased anything in game, so I'm at a bit of a disadvantage.


What is the name of both lumieres? There is new version simply called "lumiere" and then the old version called "classic lumiere"


----------



## cyclenut

I think it is the other way around.  The one that you get through normal gameplay is called Lumiere.  The second one that I obtained through the ticket machine is called Classic Lumiere.  Similar to how Jungle Book did it where the Classic characters were secret characters.


----------



## Ndusmama

cyclenut said:


> I think it is the other way around.  The one that you get through normal gameplay is called Lumiere.  The second one that I obtained through the ticket machine is called Classic Lumiere.  Similar to how Jungle Book did it where the Classic characters were secret characters.


I meant old and new as in old movie new movie.


----------



## mikepizzo

I came to update the thread because I've severely been slacking.  I updated the app to the Lilo & Stitch update...but the app won't launch.  Well, I shouldn't say it won't launch.  it launches, but when I get to the "Hipster Whale" splash screen it just hangs.  Little duder just keeps bobbing up and down.

Anyone else having troubles?


----------



## figment_jii

I'm not having that problem, but you're not alone.  I saw a question about it on the FAQ, so it sounds like a fair number of other people are also having the same issue.
https://help.disney.com/articles/en...ck-here-for-info?section=Games&siteLang=en_AU

I'm having a different issue since updating to 2.8.  When I buy a box from the 100 coin machine, periodically (no pattern that I can figure out), it pops out the box, goes to open it, and then reverts back to the original screen with the two machines showing.  No character was displayed.  My coin count went down by 100, but nothing else changed (no new character that I could see and my pixel count stayed the same).  Hopefully that's not a new feature that they intended!  I sent an email to Guest Services, but I'm still waiting to hear back.


----------



## figment_jii

When I got Jasmine last night, it unlocked the Pink Flamingo character.  So it looks like she's part of the Agrabah Royalty set.

Same for Gideon, I unlocked him last night when I got Finnick.


----------



## TAS257

Have just installed this game as a replacement for Enchanted Tales, and I must say I've been enjoying it a lot.

I am trying to do as much as possible for free without buying any characters (thanks to my previous experience with Disney). The ticket machine is definitely helping.

I've recently gotten Little Dory from a ticket machine, and she is now my favourite. I also like the Inside Out game play (thanks to winning Joy ).

I do have a question however for you more experienced players. Is there any characters that you would suggest I buy in the future that would help me in gaining free characters going forward? Thanks for any help .


----------



## mikepizzo

TAS257 said:


> Have just installed this game as a replacement for Enchanted Tales, and I must say I've been enjoying it a lot.
> 
> I am trying to do as much as possible for free without buying any characters (thanks to my previous experience with Disney). The ticket machine is definitely helping.
> 
> I've recently gotten Little Dory from a ticket machine, and she is now my favourite. I also like the Inside Out game play (thanks to winning Joy ).
> 
> I do have a question however for you more experienced players. Is there any characters that you would suggest I buy in the future that would help me in gaining free characters going forward? Thanks for any help .



Buying Ham will allow you to pick up red coins that are worth 5.  Also, I've found that the free prize you get every six hours tends to be bigger.


----------



## TAS257

mikepizzo said:


> Buying Ham will allow you to pick up red coins that are worth 5.  Also, I've found that the free prize you get every six hours tends to be bigger.


Thanks Mikepizzo, that sounds like a pretty good bonus . Looks like Ham is now on the To Buy list.


----------



## supernova

TAS257 said:


> Thanks Mikepizzo, that sounds like a pretty good bonus . Looks like Ham is now on the To Buy list.





mikepizzo said:


> Buying Ham will allow you to pick up red coins that are worth 5.  Also, I've found that the free prize you get every six hours tends to be bigger.


Ham is also available through the prize machine.  Or at least he was.  I wonder if they removed him?  But I did get him for free that way.


----------



## figment_jii

They also recently added the "Genie in the Lamp" (paid figure) which doubles the pixels you get from gift boxes and duplicates.  I've found that this bonus has made it easier to level up figures and earn tickets.


----------



## mikepizzo

I still have not been able to actually get to the game.  It just keeps hanging out the Hipster Whale splash screen, even after the update.  I just sent another email to support.  Their first email was essentially, "we're working on a fix in the next update so be on the lookout for that".  Pretty disappointing.


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> They also recently added the "Genie in the Lamp" (paid figure) which doubles the pixels you get from gift boxes and duplicates.  I've found that this bonus has made it easier to level up figures and earn tickets.


And at the same time they added the Genie, they cut the number of coins we can win in half.  Clever...


----------



## figment_jii

I just got the Cut-In-Half Dog from the ticket machine, which looks like it's going to be one of the prizes from this weekend's Inside-Out Challenge (I have to admit that the character is pretty awful - not something I would have opted to create).  That's to bad that unreleased weekend challenge event characters are already available via the ticket machine.  When there was that slight glitch at the Toy Story Challenge appeared, I know that folks that already had the characters didn't get anything (coins, pixels, tickets) when they unlocked the second and fourth tier (I didn't), has that been consistent for other times when folks got the weekend challenge characters from the ticket machines beforehand?


----------



## mikepizzo

figment_jii said:


> I just got the Cut-In-Half Dog from the ticket machine, which looks like it's going to be one of the prizes from this weekend's Inside-Out Challenge (I have to admit that the character is pretty awful - not something I would have opted to create).  That's to bad that unreleased weekend challenge event characters are already available via the ticket machine.  When there was that slight glitch at the Toy Story Challenge appeared, I know that folks that already had the characters didn't get anything (coins, pixels, tickets) when they unlocked the second and fourth tier (I didn't), has that been consistent for other times when folks got the weekend challenge characters from the ticket machines beforehand?



I wish I was able to chime in at all.  Ever since the Stitch update my app just hangs at the Hipster Whale splashscreen, and support basically says, "just wait until the next update".  Unfortunately the fix didn't come with the Pirates - Dead Men Tell No Tales update.

I'm pretty disappointed as this was one app that I actually put money into.

And sorry for not keeping the list up to date.  When I find time I'll update it.


----------



## bluecruiser

I haven't seen this posted here, so forgive me if this is a repeat ... 

If you play the Windows PC version of Disney Crossy Road, there have been multiple comments in recent store reviews that Disney is no longer updating the app. There haven't been any weekend challenges in a number of weeks.


----------



## supernova

bluecruiser said:


> I haven't seen this posted here, so forgive me if this is a repeat ...
> 
> If you play the Windows PC version of Disney Crossy Road, there have been multiple comments in recent store reviews that Disney is no longer updating the app. There haven't been any weekend challenges in a number of weeks.


Right.  The game for Windows and Windows-based phones is essentially defunct, at least for the time being.


----------



## marameansdemon

I have been following this thread for a while and decided to join to see if anyone has the same problem as me. For the past three weekends the challenge has been the same, Toy Story. The prizes are the Robot and the Peas. It even starts earlier, around Wednesday and lasts until Friday when it starts again.
Also, today was the first time in 4 days that I could get past the Hipster Whale screen. It sometimes just stays there, just as some have mentioned. I've emailed support but the told me the same thing as OP, I need to wait until the ext update.
PS. Ham was removed from the coin machine because I got all the characters you can get from the machine (Ham never showed up) and it blocked the machines, saying I had to wait for an update to get new characters. I bought Ham a month or so ago because of this, a day before the Genie was released.


----------



## supernova

marameansdemon said:


> I have been following this thread for a while and decided to join to see if anyone has the same problem as me. For the past three weekends the challenge has been the same, Toy Story. The prizes are the Robot and the Peas. It even starts earlier, around Wednesday and lasts until Friday when it starts again.
> Also, today was the first time in 4 days that I could get past the Hipster Whale screen. It sometimes just stays there, just as some have mentioned. I've emailed support but the told me the same thing as OP, I need to wait until the ext update.
> PS. Ham was removed from the coin machine because I got all the characters you can get from the machine (Ham never showed up) and it blocked the machines, saying I had to wait for an update to get new characters. I bought Ham a month or so ago because of this, a day before the Genie was released.


I'm wondering if they are trying to give people a chance to win older characters, or if they are slowly running out of new characters to include while they are waiting to introduce new films.  Now that I have every character (including Hamm**, who I won for free very early on in the prize machine), so I'm fine with having a two-week break from these weekend challenges.

**I'm actually surprised that they were giving Hamm away, considering the equivalent character in the original Crossy Road game was a character that cost money.


----------



## marameansdemon

supernova said:


> I'm wondering if they are trying to give people a chance to win older characters, or if they are slowly running out of new characters to include while they are waiting to introduce new films.  Now that I have every character (including Hamm**, who I won for free very early on in the prize machine), so I'm fine with having a two-week break from these weekend challenges.
> 
> **I'm actually surprised that they were giving Hamm away, considering the equivalent character in the original Crossy Road game was a character that cost money.



I also found it strange. Another things that's happening to me is that the daily challenges disappeared after I updated the app yesterday.


----------



## supernova

marameansdemon said:


> I also found it strange. Another things that's happening to me is that the daily challenges disappeared after I updated the app yesterday.


I think that happens once they run out of characters to offer.  After they provide a full update with new characters pending, the daily challenges normally return.  Mine disappeared after I completed their current figurine set.


----------



## bluecruiser

Daily challenges disappeared for me yesterday as well, just like @marameansdemon. Looks like a bug, since I still have characters left that can be earned by daily missions. Checking through all character sets, my game shows 17 characters as "Complete Daily Missions to unlock."


----------



## figment_jii

According to the a Facebook Fan Group for Disney Crossy Roads, Hipster Whale removed the Daily Missions for the moment.  So hopefully that means they'll return at some point!


----------



## figment_jii

I just noticed that when you're in the character select screen it tells you how many characters you have and how many in total there are.  For my iOS device, it says that there are 611 characters available!


----------



## bluecruiser

figment_jii said:


> According to the a Facebook Fan Group for Disney Crossy Roads, Hipster Whale removed the Daily Missions for the moment.  So hopefully that means they'll return at some point!


I heard the same from another source (video here). According to the response he received from support, they turned off daily missions for everyone on purpose so they could work on the feature and improve it. No date announced yet for return.


----------



## figment_jii

Same source!    I was told once by a mod (on a different DIS forum) that we can't/shouldn't directly reference/link Facebook groups, so that's why I didn't have a link.

I also figured out that the total number of figures (611) includes the retired characters.  There have been a number of figures retired, but it doesn't always seem to make sense to me why some characters are retired and others are not (e.g., they've left Barrel in from NBC, but retired Shock and Lock).


----------



## bluecruiser

Downloaded an update this morning (iPhone, game version 2.9.2) and the daily events are back


----------



## supernova

bluecruiser said:


> Downloaded an update this morning (iPhone, game version 2.9.2) and the daily events are back


Guess they're ready with new figurines...


----------



## figment_jii

The Cars update was released over the weekend.  The retired figures were added back into the game (yay!) and there are lots of new Cars characters.

I did notice one glitch with the update; my Diamond and Enchanted characters no longer collect Pixels.  The pixels are aren't appearing and every character says I've collected 10 out of 10 for the day.  Hopefully they'll fix this soon!


----------



## Quellman

figment_jii said:


> The Cars update was released over the weekend.  The retired figures were added back into the game (yay!) and there are lots of new Cars characters.
> 
> I did notice one glitch with the update; my Diamond and Enchanted characters no longer collect Pixels.  The pixels are aren't appearing and every character says I've collected 10 out of 10 for the day.  Hopefully they'll fix this soon!


I find the cars land neat, but somewhat easy to accumulate steps.  There is an arrow telling you when you are going to get run over!


----------



## ParksPixar&Pizza

I've been playing this game since Day 1 and never knew how to get the characters that you couldn't get from the prize machine until seeing this thread...I'm so excited. I have 610/659!


----------



## supernova

I've been around since nearly the first day, too, and right now I've got all of the characters.  Currently at 666/666.


----------



## Quellman

supernova said:


> I've been around since nearly the first day, too, and right now I've got all of the characters.  Currently at 666/666.


Holy crap! I know that for me some of the weekend challenges are just so much more difficult than others based on the tasks. Like the pirates ones.


----------



## supernova

Quellman said:


> Holy crap! I know that for me some of the weekend challenges are just so much more difficult than others based on the tasks. Like the pirates ones.


I'm not at all a fan of the Pirates board.  I beat the Cars weekend challenge twice, and neither time did I get the final character.  Then it prompted me to go through a third time, which I wasn't about to do.  So I had to win that last character from the prize machine.  Now I'm at 667/667.


----------



## supernova

Completed the Cars 3 weekend challenge in just a few hours yesterday.  669/669 characters now.


----------



## supernova

For the lack of absolutely NOTHING else to do in this game over the past month or so, I've managed to max out the stars on all possible characters.  So now I've got a ton of stars in reserve, if they ever decide to give us the Ducktales update and release some star-only secret characters.  Now I'm ridiculously low on yellow and blue coins, so I guess it's time to start building those back up.


----------



## supernova

My current character count is at 710/710.  Of course, with this new update, I have lots of characters to now go back in and level up for stars.  It's going to take quite a bit of blue coin collecting to make them all happen, though.


----------



## supernova

Nice surprise this morning when, while playing, the green prize box re-appeared after being gone for so long.  During the near six-month break between Cars and Ducktails, I hadn't been playing as often, especially since the weekend challenge characters were all recycled from previous challenges.  I found the Ducktails update on a Sunday, so I didn't get a chance to play too regularly to complete the new Aladdin weekend challenge.  I got the camel, not the dragon Genie.  Today, they must have added all of the recent characters back to the prize machine, so with him in my collection I now have all 711 available characters!


----------



## figment_jii

supernova said:


> Today, they must have added all of the recent characters back to the prize machine, so with him in my collection I now have all 711 available characters!


My game says there are 712 characters (I only have 708 of them).  I'm playing on iOS.


----------



## supernova

figment_jii said:


> My game says there are 712 characters (I only have 708 of them).  I'm playing on iOS.


Hmmm....  I do recall that there were instances where the two platforms were off on character counts.  I just double checked mine and it does say 711.

What DOES confuse me is the whole thing with the now-retired characters that were taken out of the game.  I've been playing since before they started removing characters, so I have everyone they've issued.  Sounds like you may have been, too.  I wonder how the "current" character count shows for people who never had a chance to get those extra characters?  They couldn't be up that high.  Didn't they remove about a dozen or so?


----------



## supernova

So what is going on with this game?  Are we really receiving only 1-2 updates a year at this point?


----------



## supernova

Well, I guess we should have known by the way it took them forever to give us the Cars update, and then eventually the Ducktales update a year later that this day would come.  Hipster Whale has confirmed the death of Disney Crossy Road.  So many movies left to include and Disney has pulled the plug on the game.  Such a disappointment.  Now, with 716 characters in my game, it seems foolish to uninstall.  But then, to keep collecting coins and tickets that I will never be able to use...


----------



## Gothmic

They updated the game today, it said it was only bug fixes, but I noticed the 2 prize machines were lit up. I got both Hamm and Genie for 500 P each and now have 716/716 figures. But as Supernova said, not much point playing for coins etc. we can not use. I could try to level all the characters up, but again, why?


----------



## DisMommyTX

Is anyone able to get this one working now? I started playing again about a year ago, but the Jan 2 update which supposedly brought a Pirates challenge all but killed the game. No problems at all until then. According to recent reviews, most get stuck on the Hipster Whale screen. Messages requesting support say to restart your phone, and (if you are lucky) you might get to play one life before it hangs permanently. 

Any suggestions for someone else to contact? Work arounds?


----------



## supernova

DisMommyTX said:


> Is anyone able to get this one working now? I started playing again about a year ago, but the Jan 2 update which supposedly brought a Pirates challenge all but killed the game. No problems at all until then. According to recent reviews, most get stuck on the Hipster Whale screen. Messages requesting support say to restart your phone, and (if you are lucky) you might get to play one life before it hangs permanently.
> 
> Any suggestions for someone else to contact? Work arounds?


I was wondering about the same thing.  The update that installed automatically was said to be about "minor bux fixes".  I'm wondering if this was set up to seal the coffin shut on the game?   When my game DOES start, it shows the daily challenge, which doesn't actually load, then after one level of play where it originated the game freezes.  Then I can't get past the Hipster Whale screen, which sometimes shows a series of boot numbers in the top left screen.  Could this really be permanently down for the count?


----------



## DisMommyTX

Yesterday it was playing fine-- just suddenly back to normal! Today it asked me to confirm my Google Play account, then started locking up again. Hmm...


----------



## supernova

Weird. I don't believe mine has worked since the update.


----------



## Quellman

Mine seems to still be working have 410 of 619.


----------



## supernova

Well, tomorrow is the end of an era.  Hipster Whale is pulling the plug on the game on March 12th.  Today is your last chance to revisit Disney Crossy Road before it goes away for good.  Closing the game with 716/716 characters, 121,284 yellow coins and 80,640 pixel coins.


----------

